# ICB2.0 Hinterbau-Lagerung



## foreigner (24. Januar 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> m8 oder m10 Gewinde in Frästeilen finde ich auch überhaupt nicht schlimm..


Das Problem ist aber, dass das Gewinde hier nicht wie bei einer normalen Schraube nur auf Zugkraft belastet wird (im Gegenteil, die sind sehr gering, wären aber sogar hilfreich), sondern Biege- und Scherbelastungen (Hat ja Stefan selbst bestätigt). Wegen der geringen Vorspannkräfte kommen die automatisch aufs Gewinde und da wird durchaus auch etwas Bewegung drin sein. Das können Gewinde nunmal gar nicht ab haben und alleine diese Möglichkeit hier zu schaffen ist komplett sinnlos, da es einfach nicht nötig ist. Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund diese schlechtere Variante hier zu bauen. Und sie ist schlechter, hat sie doch klare Nachteile (möglicher Verschleiß, weniger Steifigkeit, keine Austauschbarkeit bei Deffekt), bietet aber keinerlei Vorteile. Ich hab bisher kein vernünftige Argument gehört, warum man die Achse in den Hinterbau schrauben sollte.


----------



## slowbeat (24. Januar 2015)

Kann mal jemand, der sich mit solchen Spannsätzen auskennt ausrechnen, wie hoch die axial wirkende Kraft wäre, wenn man zwischen Lager und Spannsatz nur eine Hülse hätte? Is ja kein Hexenwerk, hätt es gern selbst gemacht aber ich kenn mich mit den Dingern nicht aus.

Bei den Winkeln kann das doch nicht so viel sein.
Vielleicht könnte man die Achse durchschrauben und das Lagerspiel beim Spannen eliminieren.
N bissl Vorspannung ist bei Schrägkugellagern eh besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (24. Januar 2015)

Warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht (Keine Ahnung obs schon war, hab gerade erst hier reingeschaut):

Die linke Seite wird über eine Spannhülse verspannt, einfach komplett angezogen mit Gabelschlüssel bis kurz vor ab. Dann ist auf der linken Seite alles im Lot, rechts wird abhängig von den Fertigungtoleranzen ein Spacer (Blau) eingelegt (damit der Hinterbau nicht gequetscht/aufgespreitzt wird, liegen halt 0,1 - 0,2mm Spacer bei), über die gelbe Mutter wird dann der Hinterbau verspannt/Vorspannung der Lager eingestellt -> alles spielfrei. Danach wird die Achse radial geklemmt über Schelle/Thomson Klemmung. Fertig. 





 

Damit sind Spannhülsen und die rad. Klemmung via Schelle/Keil vereint


----------



## Zep2008 (24. Januar 2015)

Lager wie gehabt.
Welle ohne Absatz mit Innengewinde
Klemmung und Vorspannung wie bei z.B. bei einer XT Kurbel, beidseitig. 
Kommt mir jetzt keiner und hat Angst das die Gewinde in der Schwinge nicht halten, in der Kurbel halten sie ja auch.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (24. Januar 2015)

Bei den ganzen Vorschlägen bei denen auf der Gewindeseite der Achse noch mit einer Schraube gekontert wird, bin ich eher skeptisch. Sobald man da kontert zieht man doch die Achse weiter ins Gewinde und verstellt damit das Lagerspiel. Das dürtfte ähnlich nervig einzustellen sein wie eine Nabe mit Konuslagern.


----------



## foreigner (24. Januar 2015)

nicht wenn auf der Achse kein Gewinde ist, bzw. weit genug außen für eine Mutter.
Ich hab das Bild schon im anderen Thread gepostet (wegen guter Leitungsverlegung), aber die Lagerung ist ebenso gut gemacht und das Bike ist auch ein Eingelenker (wenn man mal das I-Drive vergisst). So wäre das ne fine Sache (alternativ halt so eine Thomson Klemmung):



http://www.triridemtb.com/wp-content/gallery/gt_fury_eurobike_2010/gt_fury_eurobike_2010-3.jpg


----------



## nuts (26. Januar 2015)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht (Keine Ahnung obs schon war, hab gerade erst hier reingeschaut):
> 
> Die linke Seite wird über eine Spannhülse verspannt, einfach komplett angezogen mit Gabelschlüssel bis kurz vor ab. Dann ist auf der linken Seite alles im Lot, rechts wird abhängig von den Fertigungtoleranzen ein Spacer (Blau) eingelegt (damit der Hinterbau nicht gequetscht/aufgespreitzt wird, liegen halt 0,1 - 0,2mm Spacer bei), über die gelbe Mutter wird dann der Hinterbau verspannt/Vorspannung der Lager eingestellt -> alles spielfrei. Danach wird die Achse radial geklemmt über Schelle/Thomson Klemmung. Fertig.
> 
> ...



Hmmm. Dir sind also fummelige Spacer, die bei jeder Demontage rausfallen, lieber als ein Absatz in der Welle? Das sehe ich genau andersrum, finde Spacer unschön. Und warum auf der einen Seite Spannsatz, auf der anderen geschlitzte Klemmung? Denke man sollte auf beiden Seiten die gleiche Lösung wählen, ansonsten hat man das Risiko von beiden kombiniert, dass irgendwas nicht passt (Toleranzen, Demontierbarkeit,...). An sich spricht ja nichts gegen die geschlitzte Klemmung, außer dass das Spannelement schöner aussieht und gleichmäßiger klemmt.

Im Endeffekt ist das an dem Fury schon sehr sauber gemacht.


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Januar 2015)

er hat doch extra geschrieben "warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht: "


----------



## RedSKull (28. Januar 2015)

Was mir noch ein wenig aufstösst bei den Konstruktionen oben, ist a) dass man dem Kunden das Einstellen der Lagervorspannung überlässt und b) die Innenringe der Lager axial nicht mit dem Hinterbau verspannt sind, was dann schnell mal zu Bewegung (edit: Rotation) zwischen Achse und Lagern führt, sobald die auch nur ein wenig schwergängig werden.
So eine klassische Anordnung mit Hülse zwischen den Innenringen, wie bei so ziemlich jeder Nabe, würde mir besser gefallen.
Ist eigentlich schon Pflicht, die Passung zwischen Achse und Innenringen hat ja wahrscheinlich Spiel, damit man die Achse ohne Werkzeug entfernen/montieren kann. Wobei, bei Innenlagern funktionierts ja auch ohne... 

Gewinde in der Hinterbaustrebe gefällt mir auch nicht, man hat durch die Verformung des Hinterbaus unter Belastung bestimmt eine Taumelbewegung der Achse relativ zur Strebe / dem Gewinde. Auch wenn das Yoke kurz hinter dem Lagerpunkt ja fast alles abfangen sollte.
Aber keine Ahnung, dafür bin ich zu wenig Maschinenbauer.

Und was ja schon erwähnt wurde, der Innensechskant in der Achse müsste bei dem Entwurf von Nuts oben auf der anderen Seite sein, damit man den Spannsatz festziehen kann, ohne die Lagervorspannung zu ändern.


----------



## pezolived (28. Januar 2015)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Was mir noch ein wenig aufstösst bei den Konstruktionen oben, ist a) dass man dem Kunden das Einstellen der Lagervorspannung überlässt



Das überläßt man ihm auch beim Lenkkopflager, was 1.) fahrmechanisch wesentlich kritischer ist und 2.) dennoch zu keinerlei Problemen führt.



RedSKull schrieb:


> und b) die Innenringe der Lager axial nicht mit dem Hinterbau verspannt sind, was dann schnell mal zu Bewegung zwischen Achse und Lagern führt, sobald die auch nur ein wenig schwergängig werden.



Schrägkugellager! Die können axial nirgendwo hin.


----------



## veraono (28. Januar 2015)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Was mir noch ein wenig aufstösst bei den Konstruktionen oben, ist a) dass man dem Kunden das Einstellen der Lagervorspannung überlässt und b) die Innenringe der Lager axial nicht mit dem Hinterbau verspannt sind, was dann schnell mal zu Bewegung zwischen Achse und Lagern führt





pezolived schrieb:


> Schrägkugellager! Die können axial nirgendwo hin.


Ging glaube ich auch weniger um axiales Spiel sondern um Rotation der Achse gegenüber den Lagerinnenringen bei schwergängigen Lagern, was dazu führen kann, dass die (Alu-) Achse schnell aufgearbeitet wird.
Das Problem gab es in ganz ähnlicher Weise mal beim lower- Link des Santa Cruz Nomad 1.0.  Hat dazu geführt , dass bei schwergängigen Lagern der lower- Link null Komma nix ausgeschlagen war.

Hab auch schon mal über das Thema nachgedacht, die Frage ist halt inwiefern das Problem überhaupt Auftritt wenn die Lager gut dimensioniert sind, die Achse straff sitzt und eine gewisse Vorspannung da ist.

Mögliche Alternative wäre Innenhülse durch die Lager mit beiderseitigem Innen-Anschlag (ähnlich z.B. dem Innenleben der Hope-Naben).
Vorteil: Lagerspiel definiert , Lager können nicht verspannt werden, Lagerinnenring kann sicher geklemmt werden.
Nachteil: geringerer Achsdurchmesser, etwas höherer Aufwand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (28. Januar 2015)

dann geht aber kein Schrägkugellager. und ein Rillenkugellager kann kleinere Axialkräfte aufnehmen.


----------



## pezolived (28. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> um Rotation der Achse gegenüber den Lagerinnenringen bei schwergängigen Lagern, was dazu führen kann, dass die (Alu-) Achse schnell aufgearbeitet wird.



Ah, jetzt versteh' ich's. Ich denke, wenn die Lager erst mal schwergängig sind, dann sind sie eh kaputt. Aber ist denn Alu als Material für die Achse überhaupt schon gesetzt? Das quält man doch schon bei der Erstmontage. Mir wäre da bei Stahl wesentlich wohler und ich glaube auch nicht, daß das unbedingt ein höheres Gewicht bedeuten würde.


----------



## RedSKull (28. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Ging glaube ich auch weniger um axiales Spiel sondern um Rotation der Achse gegenüber den Lagerinnenringen bei schwergängigen Lagern, was dazu führen kann, dass die (Alu-) Achse schnell aufgearbeitet wird.
> Das Problem gab es in ganz ähnlicher Weise mal beim lower- Link des Santa Cruz Nomad 1.0.  Hat dazu geführt , dass bei schwergängigen Lagern der lower- Link null Komma nix ausgeschlagen war.
> 
> Hab auch schon mal über das Thema nachgedacht, die Frage ist halt inwiefern das Problem überhaupt Auftritt wenn die Lager gut dimensioniert sind, die Achse straff sitzt und eine gewisse Vorspannung da ist. ...



Genau so war es gemeint.

Aber ich sage ja, bei Kurbeln/Innenlagern macht man es auch. Aber da kommt es auch schon mal zu Abnutzung an der Achse, wenn man ein schwergängiges Lager nicht gleich bemerkt.
"wenn ... die Achse straff sitzt" ist der wichtige Punkt, denke ich.



pezolived schrieb:


> Das überläßt man ihm auch beim Lenkkopflager, was 1.) fahrmechanisch wesentlich kritischer ist und 2.) dennoch zu keinerlei Problemen führt.



Ja, bin ja schon überzeugt. Ist bei Schrägkugellagern, wie beim Steuersatz ja auch verwendet, sicher auch weniger kritisch, weil die axial mehr abkönnen.


----------



## Loewe79 (28. Januar 2015)

Wurde sowas möglich sein? Recht wird der Achse festgeschraubt, links stelle ich das Lagerspiel ein mit eine Hülse und klemme das ganze zusammen (hier ist klar der Schwachpunkt, kann man aber vielleicht verbessern).


----------



## foreigner (29. Januar 2015)

Die axiale Klemmung des Lagers auf der Achse ist ein guter Einwand. Tatsächlich wird aber eine andere Lösung als ein fester Lagersitz (gute Übergangspassung) auf der Achse sehr schwierig, will man die Einstellbarkeit des Lagers behalten. Eigentlich wäre dafür eine dünnwandige Stahlachse mit gehärteten Bereichen fast die Voraussetzung. Einem feinen Gewinde (auch mit Mutter außerhalb der Hinterbauklemmung) wäre das ebenfalls sehr zuträglich. Andere Möglichkeit wäre dann nur, keine einstellbaren Lager mehr zu haben. Da wären wir dann aber definitiv bei speziellen Lagern mit geringerem Spiel, die auch voller gepackt sind (zusätzliche Kugeln). Klarer Nachteil: das wird irgenwann schwer da Ersatz zu bekommen und teuer wird´s bei speziallagern auch. Ansonsten ist das Spiel recht groß.
Ich bin der Meinung wir sollten die Vorspannbarkeit definitiv behalten. Bei der Achse müssen die Toleranzen dann halt wirklich gering sein und beim Material erscheint mir Alu auch nicht als das gelbe vom Ei. eine Adere Idee dazu habe ich auch gerade nicht.

Übrigens ist genau das - wie schon mal ganz anfänglich von mit erwähnt - der Grund, weshalb ich nicht verstehe, warum man einen solchen Lageraufbei wählt.
Sitzen die Lager im Hinterbau und nicht im Hauptrahmen, kann man die Innenringe über eine geschlitzte Hülse zwischen den Lagern und Muttern auf beiden Seiten komplett fest klemmen. Ein Außenring kann ebenfalls über Absatz am Hinterbau und Schraube fest geklemmt werden, der andere, über den die Einstellung läuft, ist zwar nicht verklemmt, aber sitzt doch komplett in einer Passung. Demontierbar ist das ganze dennoch einfach, weil man die Achse raus nehmen kann.
Geklemmt wir die Achse im Rahmen. (Eigentlich wird die geschlitzte Hülse geklemmt, über diese halt die Achse mit). Alles sitzt, Problem gelöst.


----------



## killerschnauze (29. Januar 2015)

Hier eine Lösung von mir:
Die gibts warscheinlich schon bei anderen Herstellern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loewe79 (29. Januar 2015)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Hier eine Lösung von mir:
> Die gibts warscheinlich schon bei anderen Herstellern...



Bei diese Lösung wird der Hinterbau verspannt, das wollten wir vermeiden.


----------



## killerschnauze (29. Januar 2015)

Durch die Klemmung der Welle oder durch die Vorspannung der Lager?


----------



## Loewe79 (29. Januar 2015)

Um die Vorspannung des Lager einzustellen muss der Hinterbau verspannt werden,.


----------



## killerschnauze (29. Januar 2015)

Nicht unbedingt. Durch die Distanzscheiben zwischen Hinterbau und Lagerinnenring kann man die Fertigungstoleranzen weitestgehend ausgleichen, Stichwort Passcheiben aus Edelstahl.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Januar 2015)

Der Hinterbau vom ICB1 hat solche Distanzscheiben. Die Montage ist Pain in the arse. Irgendwelche scheiben die man dazwischen fummeln muss während man den Hinterbau fest hält und gleichzeitig noch die Welle/Schraube rein drückt sind montagetechnisch ein Alptraum. Mir fehlen da immer ein bis zwei Arme für...


----------



## ONE78 (29. Januar 2015)

stahlachse find ick juuut 
schön dünnwandig und zum lager einstellen, sone schraube ala ht2 die dann ne geschlitzte hülse rechts gegen die lager drückt. links und rechts dann die achse verklemmt und gut ist.


----------



## killerschnauze (29. Januar 2015)

Diesmal ohne Scheiben usw..


----------



## veraono (29. Januar 2015)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Diesmal ohne Scheiben usw..


Finde ich grundsätzlich gut, nur würde ich es sinnvoll finden,  zumindest auf einer Seite am Hinterbau einen kleinen Absatz zum Lager hin stehen zu lassen, um einen definierten Abstand zu haben und einen mittigen Sitz ohne Einstellerei , Distanzscheiben oder Kollision zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Loewe79 (29. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Finde ich grundsätzlich gut, nur würde ich es sinnvoll finden,  zumindest auf einer Seite am Hinterbau einen kleinen Absatz zum Lager hin stehen zu lassen, um einen definierten Abstand zu haben und einen mittigen Sitz ohne Einstellerei , Distanzscheiben oder Kollision zu gewährleisten.




-> Achse durchgängig, zwischen Hinterbau und Lager einen (festsitzende) Lagerabdeckung (Kunststoff?).

Edit: wieder blöd einzufädeln, muss also fest mit den Hinterbau sein (eingepresst z. B)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Januar 2015)

Neuer Ansatz(!) zur Achsklemmung:







Die Steigung vom Konus beträgt 1:5... das sollte sich noch gut lösen lassen, zumal der Konus durch das Gewinde aus seinem Sitz gezwungen wird. Der Inbus zum Einstellen sitzt jetzt auf der anderen Seite.

Wir müssten bloß zusehen, dass die Oberfläche ausreichend gut ist... sonst könnte sich die Spreizschraube festfressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (30. Januar 2015)

Spreizschraube ordentlich gefrettet einbauen und gut ist.
Mir gefällt das, wenngleich ich meinen Vorschlag mit eigenem Spannsatz, der auf voller Breite klemmt und über eine Hülse die Vorspannung der Lager herstellt besser finde. Da würde man nämlich die Achse komplett einschrauben und brauchte keine dämlcieh Klemmung am Hinterbau.

Vielleicht hats auch keiner verstanden?
Wenn ich Zeit hab mach ich ne Skizze.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Januar 2015)

Das Problem bei Deiner Variante sehe ich in der Anzahl der Teile und im Bauraum... aber vielleicht habe ichs auch nicht richtig verstanden. Eine Skizze ist immer willkommen!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Fladder72 (30. Januar 2015)

Bei der Konenklemmung habe ich ein wenig Bedenken wegen den Klemmkräften. Der Innenkonus an der Achse wird nur in zwei Richtungen aufgebogen, außerdem wird die größte Klemmbewegung außen am Rand liegen. Im ungünstigsten Fall klemmt das ganze dann nur an zwei Punkten. Ob das reicht?


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Januar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark kannst du mir mal die Maße (Gehäuse, Lager, Wellendurchmesser, usw.) per PN durchgeben?
Ich hätte da einen Idee für die Klemmung, aber ohne Maße was zu machen ist schwierig.

Danke!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Januar 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark kannst du mir mal die Maße (Gehäuse, Lager, Wellendurchmesser, usw.) per PN durchgeben?
> Ich hätte da einen Idee für die Klemmung, aber ohne Maße was zu machen ist schwierig.
> 
> Danke!



Da es nicht geheim ist... für alle:

- die Lager sind 7203-B-2RS (17x40x12)
- das Gehäuse hat einen Durchmesser von 46mm und ist 56mm breit
- die Deckel stehen 1mm über, also braucht die "Gabel" vom Yoke ein Innenmaß von 58mm plus X
- die Achse ist logischerweise ne 17er... der Bund zum Lager einstellen hat 22mm, das ist aber variabel
- die Gabel hat eine Dicke von 12,5mm auf jeder Seite (auch das ist in engen Grenzen variabel)
- der Durchmesser der Gabel liegt im Moment bei 33mm, viel größer ist schwierig (zumindest auf der rechten Seite, wegen der ISCG-Aufnahme)

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Januar 2015)

By the way:

Bin gerade an einem einteiligen Yoke... das scheint sogar leichter zu werden weil sich bessere Flächen zum Material entfernen ergeben. Damit würde sich dann auch die mehrfach gewünschte Symmetrie ergeben. Bilder kommen später...


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Januar 2015)

@ stefan

auch hier das Problem, dass das Drehmoment der inneren schraube die Einstellvorspannung der großen Achse beeinflussen (kann).

man kann zwar von der Gegenseite gegenhalten, wenn da mal die kurbel im weg ist, muss man wieder alles zerlegen, nur weil das lager bissl wackelt.

Leute: bleibt einfach, die Lösung mit der außenliegenden, geschlitzten Klemmung ist super einfach, braucht keine übermäßig krassen Bauteilmengen, ist komplett Toleranzunempfindlich etc etc etc. und lässt sich super einstellen und easy kontern.

leichter und besser geht's eigentlich nicht !


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Januar 2015)

Unser PM hat aber ein bissl geheult, weil die Schlitzklemmung nicht fancy genug ist  Deswegen habe ich noch mal die Zahnräder im Kopf angeworfen 

Ich selbst finde die neue Lösung auch deutlich "stylischer" als ne einfache Klemmung... und wenns der Fahrer nicht tut, dann soll wenigstens das Bike schick daher kommen  Wie oft stellt man denn nun wirklich ein Lager ein? Ich checke auch mal, ob mal nicht doch mit einem 6er Inbus an die Einstellung kommt (zumindest mit den Kurbelgarnituren, für die ich Daten habe).


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube diese Lösung wurde vorhin gemeint.

http://foto.mtb-forum.it/data//1734/torque07.jpgjpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (30. Januar 2015)




----------



## veraono (30. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Neuer Ansatz(!) zur Achsklemmung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So eine Lösung ala Maxle haben wir ja schon mal im Design-Thread angesprochen. Ich finde unseren Bauraum etwas unglücklich für diese Art Klemmung, der Klemmbereich ist dafür sehr kurz, die Klemmung ist ungleichmäßig, die vom Hinterbau eingeleiteten Kräfte können hoch sein und wirken direkt auf den effektiven Klemmbereich welcher sie an den Konus und das Gewinde der Konusklemmung weitergibt .
Vielleicht alles Bedenken theoretischer Natur aber ob sich da nicht auf Dauer was lockern kann wenn ständig wechselnde Belastungen (radial und axial) auf das Gewinde der Konusklemmung einwirken?
Zudem das Gegenhalten mit schlechtem Zugang... da finde ich eine Lösung wie nebenan von mir gepostet vielleicht nicht so super innovativ, dafür 100% stressfrei.
Wenn's nur um die Optik geht wären evtl auch diese Klemmbolzen ala Thomson eine Option anstelle der Schlitzklemmung.


----------



## nuts (30. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Wenn's nur um die Optik geht wären evtl auch diese Klemmbolzen ala Thomson eine Option anstelle der Schlitzklemmung.



Jau, oder Klemme, wie sie jeder Vorbau (am Lenker) hat. Sieht auch etwas eleganter aus. Oder den Schlitz der einfachen Klemmung nach hinten gedreht.



pezolived schrieb:


>


Mein Italienisch ist etwas eingerostet. Was soll damit alles gelöst werden? Bisschen viele Teile, auf den ersten Blick. Aber von der Klemmung her links und rechts genau so, wie wir es diskutieren. Ist das ein Canyon _Torque_?


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Januar 2015)

Habe es nur zufällig gefunden. Denke es ist ein Canyon Torque.
Gefällt mir eh nicht so gut da zu aufwendig.

Wäre für eine Klemmung mit Schlitz, einfach und effektiv.

Es sind noch genug andere Sachen zu lösen und nur wegen der Optik.
Da steht der Aufwand nicht dafür


----------



## pezolived (30. Januar 2015)

... und isch 'abe nur den Link zurechtgerückt!


----------



## veraono (30. Januar 2015)

Also mal unabhängig vom Yoke-Design nochmal ein paar Gedanken zu einer Klemmbacken- anstelle einer Schlitz-Klemmung, wäre von außen abgesehen von einer kleinen Bohrung für einen 5mm Innensechkantschlüssel völlig unsichtbar und würde sich mit den vorangegangenen Vorschlägen kombinieren lassen (Wobei ich persönlich den Aufwand für fragwürdig gerechtfertigt halte):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loewe79 (31. Januar 2015)

Vorteil dabei wäre aber auch die zugänglichkeit.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (31. Januar 2015)

Naja das funktioniert links, aber rechts ist der Umwerfer im Weg.


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. Januar 2015)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> Naja das funktioniert links, aber rechts ist der Umwerfer im Weg.



Welcher Umwerfer 

Ich schätze aber mal, das jemand der sein Rad soweit auseinander nimmt auch noch geschwind den Umwerfer demontieren kann.


----------



## foreigner (31. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Neuer Ansatz(!) zur Achsklemmung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir gefällt daran nicht, dass auf der rechten Seite der Hinterbau nicht Radial auf der Achse geklemmt ist. Außerdem wird das Gewinde Scherkräften und eventuellen leichten Bewegungen ausgesetzt.


----------



## pezolived (31. Januar 2015)

Auch die Klemmung links, mit einem Spreizkonus, der sich nicht frei radial ausdehnen kann, halte ich für - na ja - zumindest experimentell.
(Experiment = Versuch mit ungewissem Ausgang)


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Deiner Variante sehe ich in der Anzahl der Teile und im Bauraum... aber vielleicht habe ichs auch nicht richtig verstanden. Eine Skizze ist immer willkommen!
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


Schnell hingeschmiert, es sollte aber erkennbar sein, wie ich es mir vorstelle.
Rechts fehlt noch die Führung auf der Achse, damit die Lage definiert ist.



Edit: rechts vielleicht so oder ähnlich:




Wie an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben: man müsste mal berechnen, welche Klemmkraft nötig ist und bei welcher Steigung dann welche Vorspannung auf die Lager kommt.


----------



## veraono (31. Januar 2015)

Mal ganz dumme Frage, was stört denn so daran , wenn der Hinterbau mit der Lagervorspannung axial mitgeklemmt wird?
Ich meine, wir sprechen hier im schlechtesten Fall ja um ~1mm mit Luft, um die das Ganze bei der Klemmung komprimiert wird (das sind bei den mindestens 58mm Innenweite max. 1,7%, was bei der Länge der “Gabel“ des Yoke doch keinen relevanten Unterschied macht). Oder geht s da drum die Fertigungs-Toleranzen möglichst großzügig lassen zu können?


----------



## m2000 (31. Januar 2015)

Wenn die Achse rechts mit Gewinde eingeschraubt wird, braucht es keine Demontage des Umwerfers...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (31. Januar 2015)

ich dachte an die bohrung / das Gewinde für die umwerfermontage. dann ist einfach kein platz mehr für eine orthogonale Bohrung dort um die Achse zu klemmen.


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2015)

Um die Backen wie im Bild zu spannen müssten sie mit einer Schaube mit zwei gegenläufigen Gewinden verbunden sein.
Das kann man nichtmal ansatzweise zusammenbauen.

Dazu: überall frei liegende Führungsflächen und Spalten, die sich mit Dreck füllen.
Das funktioniert draußen nur kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (31. Januar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Um die Backen wie im Bild zu spannen müssten sie mit einer Schaube mit zwei gegenläufigen Gewinden verbunden sein.
> Das kann man nichtmal ansatzweise zusammenbauen.
> 
> Dazu: überall frei liegende Führungsflächen und Spalten, die sich mit Dreck füllen.
> Das funktioniert draußen nur kurz.


Das ist falsch!
Der Schraubenkopf sitzt im oberen Klemmbacken welcher eine Durchgangsbohrung hat, im unteren sitzt das Gewinde, von außen ist das ganze noch nichteinmal sichtbar , von innen wäre eine dünne Abdeckung (Alu/Kunststoff) ausreichend um Schmutz abzuhalten.
Grundsätzlich bin ich aber auch Befürworter einer simplen Schlitzklemmung, nur kam der Wunsch nach etwas (noch ) unauffälligerem auf und ich persönlich halte die Varianten mit irgendwelchen teils geschlitzten Konusklemmungen, die sich auf Gewinden abstützen (zumindest in der Theorie) abenteuerlich.


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Das ist falsch!
> Der Schraubenkopf sitzt im oberen Klemmbacken welcher eine Durchgangsbohrung hat, im unteren sitzt das Gewinde, von außen ist das ganze noch nichteinmal sichtbar , von innen wäre eine dünne Abdeckung (Alu/Kunststoff) ausreichend um Schmutz abzuhalten.
> Grundsätzlich bin ich aber auch Befürworter einer simplen Schlitzklemmung, nur kam der Wunsch nach etwas (noch ) unauffälligerem auf und ich persönlich halte die Varianten mit irgendwelchen teils geschlitzten Konusklemmungen, die sich auf Gewinden abstützen (zumindest in der Theorie) abenteuerlich.


Ah, Ok. Das sieht man auf dem Bild halt nicht und der Text ist dürftig.
Trotzdem ist das die Dreckfalle schlechthin. Der Dreck ist da dann auch nicht einfach nur da sondern verdreckt auch das Gewinde der Schraube.


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2015)

Oder besser so?


----------



## veraono (31. Januar 2015)

Wie dem auch sei, ich denke das wäre machbar und auch mit geringem Aufwand so abzudichten, das es keine Probleme macht, finde aber weiter die simple Schlitzklemmung sinnvoller.

Bei deinen Vorschlägen aus dem Nebenthread stützt sich beim oberen Bild der Hinterbau nur auf dem Gewinde der Schraube ab, suboptimal. 
Das untere Bild hat die gleichen Nachteile wie der Vorschlag von Stefan (ungleichmäßige Klemmung auf den äußeren Anteilen der Fläche und ständig wechselnde radiale Kräfte aufs Gewinde ).
Verstehe nicht ganz weshalb man sich so Experimente ans Bein binden will.


slowbeat schrieb:


> Spreizschraube ordentlich gefrettet einbauen und gut ist.
> Mir gefällt das, wenngleich ich meinen Vorschlag mit eigenem Spannsatz, der auf voller Breite klemmt und über eine Hülse die Vorspannung der Lager herstellt besser finde. Da würde man nämlich die Achse komplett einschrauben und brauchte keine dämlcieh Klemmung am Hinterbau.
> 
> Vielleicht hats auch keiner verstanden?
> Wenn ich Zeit hab mach ich ne Skizze.





slowbeat schrieb:


> Schnell hingeschmiert, es sollte aber erkennbar sein, wie ich es mir vorstelle.
> Rechts fehlt noch die Führung auf der Achse, damit die Lage definiert ist.Anhang anzeigen 355903
> 
> Edit: rechts vielleicht so oder ähnlich:
> ...


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Bei deinen Vorschlägen aus dem Nebenthread stützt sich beim oberen Bild der Hinterbau nur auf dem Gewinde der Schraube ab, suboptimal.
> Das untere Bild hat die gleichen Nachteile wie der Vorschlag von Stefan (ungleichmäßige Klemmung auf den äußeren Anteilen der Fläche und ständig wechselnde radiale Kräfte aufs Gewinde ).


Im letzten Gekrakel nicht mehr.
Warum was Neues?
War das nicht der Anspruch des Projektes?
Natürlich ist es einfacher einfach irgendwas nachzubasteln und sich keine Rübe zu machen.
Machma einfach son Endurodings mit weniger Federweg und pappen Trailbike druff, verkooft sich dann schon.


----------



## veraono (31. Januar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Oder besser so?
> Anhang anzeigen 355997



Und hier verstehe ich nicht ganz wie du eine Spannschraube mit geschlitztem Konus auf einer Abdeckscheibe mit ebenfalls geschlitztem Konus ohne zu verkannten anziehen willst.

Und ich habe gar nichts dagegen sich Gedanken über innovative Lösungen zu machen aber bislang kommt bei den gezeigten Alternativen hinsichtlich der Hinterbauklemmung für mich kein erkennbarer technischer Mehrwert raus , sondern im Gegenteil nur potentielle Probleme.
Ich sehe hier funktionell kaum Optimierungspotential und die Optik einer Schlitzklemmung finde ich unauffällig im positiven Sinne, hat für mich nichts mit mentaler Trägheit zu tun.


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2015)

Was soll da denn verkanten?
Achse festschrauben, Spannschraube mit einem definierten Moment anziehen und gut ist.
Vermutlich muss man bei der Lösung leichte Schraubensicherung an der Spannschraube verwenden.
Sowas find ich trotzdem besser als die Schlitzklemmung.

Edit:
Ich denke, bei den geschlizten Konen sollte man keinen geraden Schnitt machen sondern einen Schrägen. Bei Schraube und Gegenkonus macht man das ganze dann gegenläufig und entgratet ordentlich. So kann gar nix mehr hakeln.


----------



## veraono (31. Januar 2015)

Du beschreibst es auf dem Bild jedenfalls so, dass du die Spannschraube mit geschlitztem Außenkonus auf einer Abdeckscheibe mit ebenfalls geschlitztem Innenkonus anziehen würdest und das würde verkannten , sobald die Schlitze der Schraube und die der Abdeckscheibe sich begegnen (oder soll die Abdeckscheibe sich mitdrehen, dann wird aber die Reibung ziemlich hoch um das Ganze anständig zu verspannen, die Achse soll sich ja schließlich nicht mitdrehen).
Wenn du aber eines von beiden nicht schlitzt, fehlt der Kraftfluss. Wenn du die Schraube vom geschlitzten Konus trennst bist du wieder beim Ausgangs-Vorschlag mir den Spannfedern den wir wg. potentieller Selbsthemmung verworfen haben.


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2015)

siehe Edit oben, das hatte ich vergessen.

War im Kopf schon etwas weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (31. Januar 2015)

Und du hast den Kraftfluss immer noch direkt auf die Spannschraube (die gleichzeitig tragendes, spannendes und klemmendes Teil ist) und nur indirekt auf die Achse.

Das mag ja  vielleicht alles irgendwie  mit etwas Glück halten und funktionieren aber ich sehe das auch so:


pezolived schrieb:


> (Experiment = Versuch mit ungewissem Ausgang)


Und dann muss man auch die Zeit /Geld in die Hand nehmen und Experimente machen. Warum man das aber für Lösungen tun sollte, die schon auf den Papier offensichtliche Schwächen haben , ohne Vorteile zu bieten, sehe ich nicht.


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2015)

Neuer Gedanke: das Gewinde sollte rechts hin und die Spannung links.
Wenn man das Heck abnehmen möchte muss so oder so die Kurbel ab und wenn die Spannung links ist kann man auch mal die Spannung nachziehen oder nachfetten nach ner Kärcherorgie.


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Und du hast den Kraftfluss immer noch direkt auf die Spannschraube (die gleichzeitig tragendes, spannendes und klemmendes Teil ist) und nur indirekt auf die Achse.


Nein.
Das Gewinde wird fast nur nur auf Zug beansprucht und die Last geht über den Kraftschluss der Ringfeder.


----------



## veraono (31. Januar 2015)

Sehe ich anders, was du beschreibst ist der Idealfall und die Ringfeder hat eben gerade in radialer Richtung keinen Formschluss. 
Aber die Diskussion Ufert gerade etwas aus, abwarten was der Stefan sich noch so an Gedanken zu den ganzen Vorschlägen macht.


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, was du beschreibst ist der Idealfall und die Ringfeder hat eben gerade in radialer Richtung keinen Formschluss.
> Aber die Diskussion Ufert gerade etwas aus, abwarten was der Stefan sich noch so an Gedanken zu den ganzen Vorschlägen macht.


Nur interessehalber: Du hast keinen technischen Hintergrund im Maschinenbau. Richtig? Merkt man halt auch.

Stefan sprudelt vor Ideen, einige Konzepte sind wirklich insprierend. Aber Ihr, besonders Du(!) lehnt alles ab und wollt das was irgendwer vor 20 Jahren schon gemacht hat. So wird das nix mit Innovationen am Rad.
Wir sind hier immer noch in der Phase der Ideenfindung und da darf und soll alles diskutiert werden. Das ist einer der Grundgedanken der methodischen Konstruktion. 
Vielleicht bekommen wir das ja auch hin?


----------



## nuts (1. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Schnell hingeschmiert, es sollte aber erkennbar sein, wie ich es mir vorstelle.
> Rechts fehlt noch die Führung auf der Achse, damit die Lage definiert ist.Anhang anzeigen 355903
> 
> Edit: rechts vielleicht so oder ähnlich:
> ...



Danke für die Zeichnung, jetzt komme ich mit!

Es wäre schon gut, wenn die Lagervorspannung unabhängig von der Klemmung des Yokes wäre - je nach Reibung der einzelnen Elemente (Spannring-Yoke, Spannring-Spannschraube) würde sich ja eine größere oder kleinere Lagervorspannung einstellen, die dann nur im Idealfall richtig wäre, im Zweifel aber zu hoch (schwergängig) oder zu niedrig (Spiel) wäre.



veraono schrieb:


> Mal ganz dumme Frage, was stört denn so daran , wenn der Hinterbau mit der Lagervorspannung axial mitgeklemmt wird?
> Ich meine, wir sprechen hier im schlechtesten Fall ja um ~1mm mit Luft, um die das Ganze bei der Klemmung komprimiert wird (das sind bei den mindestens 58mm Innenweite max. 1,7%, was bei der Länge der “Gabel“ des Yoke doch keinen relevanten Unterschied macht). Oder geht s da drum die Fertigungs-Toleranzen möglichst großzügig lassen zu können?



Ich glaub es geht darum, dass die Achse, auch wenn sie das Yoke mit verspannt, immer noch fixiert werden muss (häufig unschön über einen Gewindestift oder so) - und dann kann man sie doch eigentlich auch gleich richtig fixieren (durch eine Klemmung am Umfang) und dann kann man auch das Yoke unverspannt lassen. Dann fühlst unmittelbar, wie das Lager vorgespannt ist.

Als ich gerade nochmal drüber nachgedacht habe, kam mir aber folgende Idee:

Warum machen wir das nicht einfach andersum? Sprich:

Yoke links und rechts fest mit eingeschobener / eingeschraubter Achse verschrauben
Erst dann das Lager vorspannen, indem man eine schmale Mutter auf der Achse gegen das Lager schraubt
Jetzt noch die Mutter durch Madenschraube fixieren, fertig.

Das wird bei diversen Kurbeln mit einstellbarem Lagerspiel ja so gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (1. Februar 2015)

Sorry, ich will nur über mögliche Stärken und Schwächen von Entwürfen hier mitdiskutieren, sicher niemand totreden.
Ich glaube ich tue das immer mit Respekt und möglichem Verstand (jedenfalls dem der mir noch geblieben ist) ,  bin in Geiste für jeden Vorschlag offen und versuche meine Kritik differenziert zu begründen (was ich glaube ich hier auch getan habe).
Und du hast völlig recht, ich bin kein dipl. Ing. Masch. , technischen Hintergrund habe ich  aber trotzdessen, auch kein Problem damit Fehler einzugestehen aber_ diese Diskussion_ hier ist mir zu _emotional.  _
Alles gut, wir sind (Edit: fast ) alle in unserer Freizeit zum Vergnügen hier


----------



## slowbeat (1. Februar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> D
> Es wäre schon gut, wenn die Lagervorspannung unabhängig von der Klemmung des Yokes wäre - je nach Reibung der einzelnen Elemente (Spannring-Yoke, Spannring-Spannschraube) würde sich ja eine größere oder kleinere Lagervorspannung einstellen, die dann nur im Idealfall richtig wäre, im Zweifel aber zu hoch (schwergängig) oder zu niedrig (Spiel) wäre.


Wieso sollte sich denn eine unterschiedliche Reibung ergeben?
Die Reibpartner sind bekannt und ändern sich ja nicht.
Die Steigung des Konus muss natürlich so berechnet werden, dass die Lagervorspannung bei xyNm passt und auch die Klemmung im Yoke. Das ist jetzt auch kein großes Rätsel sondern einfache Statik.

Im schlimmsten Fall ist das Yoke zu wenig auf der Achse geklemmt. Who cares? Der Rest trägt schon.
Genau das kann man bei der Berechnung des Hinterbaus einfließen lassen. Ich denke, die Topologieoptimierung ist noch nicht abgeschlossen?


----------



## pezolived (1. Februar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Das wird bei diversen Kurbeln mit einstellbarem Lagerspiel ja so gemacht...


... und zuvor bereits millionenfach am VW-Käfer (Vorderradlager). 
Wenn Dr. hc. Ferdinand Porsche dem seinen Segen erteilt, dann kann ich auch nicht anders. 
Haben wir Platz dafür? Links schon, oder?


----------



## veraono (1. Februar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Warum machen wir das nicht einfach andersum? Sprich:
> 
> Yoke links und rechts fest mit eingeschobener / eingeschraubter Achse verschrauben
> Erst dann das Lager vorspannen, indem man eine schmale Mutter auf der Achse gegen das Lager schraubt
> ...



Gefällt !

Was mir noch zum Vorschlag von Stefan eingefallen ist, das Problem mit der ungünstigen Belastung des Gewindes könnte man beheben wenn man den Klemmkonus nicht direkt über ein Gewinde, sondern über einen simple Schraube (die dann weiter rechts in der Achse verankert ist) klemmt, dann müsste man vermutlich noch nicht einmal gegenhalten beim Verspannen, da ja die Klemmfläche beim spannen nicht rotiert. Bliebe der Nachteil der einseitigen Klemmung aber evtl. ließe sich ja sogar rechts als Gegenlager für die Schraube ein Klemmkonus wie bei den Maxle-Steckachsen umsetzen, wenns da keine Maxle-Patent-Probleme gibt. Wäre dann allerdings etwas schwieriger eine Aufnahme zum Gegenhalten der Achse zu gestalten, musste ja dann fast ein Außensechskant o.ä. sein.





Beispiel für das Prinzip durchgehende Schraube (in dem Fall Schnellspanner) mit beiderseitiger Klemmung:





(von http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/194/maxle7rg.jpg)


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2015)

Oh mei, des geht ja schoh wieder ab hier. Das Thema mit der Achse und der Lagerung scheint ja auch so ein bodenloses Faß zu sein 
Mit genügend technischen Hintergrund würde die Diskussion eh nie so stattfinden, weil man erstmal die Lager ins Joke konstruieren würde und dann die restlichen Radfunktuionen drumrum.

So rum wie geplant brauchts jetzt natürlich eine gute Lösung um das ganze Endfest zu bekommen.
Nur mal so, weil doch soviele Ideeen hier reinsprudeln, aber alle auf der gleichen Basis eine Lösung suchen, ganz was Abstruses  
Vielleicht könnten wir 2 verschiedene Lager mit unterschiedlichen Innenduchmessern verwenden. Eine Achsschraube mit Ansatz liese sich shonmal "festknüppeln" am gegenüberliegenden Lager mit einer Mutter, bzw. schöner abdeckscheibe.
Und das Spiel auch der anderen Seite liese sich ansich mit den Toleranzen der Einstiche und der Achsschraube recht genau hinbekommen....oder man legt ein Scheibchen unter....oder macht diese Lösung zum Einstellen wie bei der Kurbel...oder eine einfache andere Lösung.

G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Februar 2015)

Kann auch nicht verstehen, warum mal um so etwas triviales so ein Theater macht. Möchte fast sagen: Typisch Deutsche Ingenieure, INTP.


----------



## slowbeat (1. Februar 2015)

Nun macht Ihr Euch aber lächerlich.
Da wird wochenlang über Igus-Gleitlager diskutiert, eine abgestimmte Geometrie getestet und so weiter.
Was kommt raus?
Normale Kugellager und das Gebrüll nach der grad angesagten Endurogeometrie.
Das ist absolut lächerlich.

Es ging darum, an dem Rad auch neue Lösungen zu diskutieren.
Leider hat eine kleine Minderheit von Enduristen die Oberhand gewonnen und vermutlich haben nun auch nur wenige noch Lust, hier Hirnschmalz reinzustecken.
Ich überleg mir grad, ob ich mich nochmal zum Thema äußere.


----------



## foreigner (1. Februar 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du mit so einer Maxle-mäßigen beidseitigen Konusklemmung nicht noch abschließend die Lagervorspannung erhöhst. Ich vermute da tut sich noch was. Da die Lagerspiel-einstellung wirklich sehr fein sein muss, halte ich davon nichts.

Mir gefällt die Lösung von @Stefan.Stark , bei der das Gewinde der Achse in ein Gegengewinde im Hinterbau zur Einstellung des Lagerspiels greift, nach wie vor überhaupt nicht.
Man muss sich mal über etwas grundsätzliches klar werden:
Es geht hier nicht um echte Lagervorspannung! Es wird keine nennenswerte axiale Vorspannkraft geben! Es geht hauptsächlich darum, die Lager spielfrei zu stellen.
Folglich liegt die Achse auf der Gewindeseite relativ "locker" im Rahmen. Da wird es Spiel und Bewegung drin geben. Das ist überhaupt keine gute Verbindung um Querkräfte zur Achse zu Übertragen, im Gegenteil eine solche (nicht-)"Verbindung" ist völlig ungeeignet. Dieser Lagerpunkt ist der, der die gesamten Hinterbaukräfte aufnehmen muss und auch für die Steifigkeit sorgen muss. Ich kann nicht glauben, dass man da an dieser Variante ohne eine feste radiale Verbindung zwischen Hinterbau und Achse festhalten will.

Grundsätzlich gibt es für mich eigentlich nur eine vernünftige Lösung, unabhängig davon, wie die konkrete konstruktive Umsetzung aussieht:
- Die Achse wird durch Lager und Hinterbau durchgesteckt und mit einer Mutter oder einer Schraube, die sich auf der anderen Seite am Hinterbau abstützt, das Lagerspiel raus gestellt.
- Der Hinterbau wird beidseitig auf der Achse radial fest geklemmt.

Die mit Abstand beste Variante dazu hab ich von @verano  hier gesehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...trailbike-design.739776/page-23#post-12659299

Es geht auch nicht darum, zwanghaft etwas neues zu machen. Man kann gute neue Ansätze bringen, aber man muss sie dann auch testen und erproben. Und da sehe ich das Problem der ganzen Konus-Klemmungen.
Zur Eurobike soll das Bike präsentiert werden. Das ist nicht mehr unendlich lange hin. Und es ist auch noch einiges zu tun. Das heißt dann im Klartext man konstruiert hier einen Lageraufbau, lässt ihn fertigen und er wandert so ins Serienbike.
Zu gut deutsch: Erprobung beim Kunden. Da dann auf "Experimente" zu setzen ist ein absolutes no-go.
Sowas müsst von jemanden erstmal mindestens ein halbes Jahr intensiv gefahren werden (Teamfahrer o. ä.). Aber das hieße enorme Verzögerung.
Daher bin ich eindeutig für eine Variante mit Achse und Mutter, sowie beidseitiger Radialklemmung des Hinterbaus auf der Achse per Schlitz und Schraube. Das ist bewährt und gut und kann bedenkenlos einfach verbaut werden.
Noch besser fände ich ein Klemmbacken-Variante ala Thomson-Vorbau-Klemmung mit der der Hinterbau auf beiden Seiten mit der Achse verklemmt wird. Das macht auch nicht jeder und wir könnten ein geschlossenen Hinterbau behalten. Dennoch ist es kein Experiment, da es problemlos dauerhaft funktioniert und auch wieder demontiert werden kann.

Einzige Alternative wäre eine Beidseitige Hinterbauklemmung über Konus ähnlich Maxle, wie sie @verano oben auch beschreibt. Aber das sollte vorher mal gebaut und probiert werden. Da sollte dann die Fräsfirma und Jürgen schleunigst nochmal aktiv werden.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin kein Verweigerer von Neuem und fände beispielsweise eine Variante ähnlich Maxle, bei der beide Hinterbauseiten über Konus geklemmt werden sehr interessant. Allerdings bin ich absolut gegen "Testfahrer: Kunde" und danach sieht es ein bischen derzeit für mich aus. Vielleicht ist so etwas in Step 2 (evtl. Carbon-Variante) nach längerer Erprobung eine gute Lösung.

Was für mich aber mal Voraussetzung überhaupt ist, ist eine radiale Klemmung des Hinterbaus auf der Achse rechts und links. Ganz ehrlich: Ein bike mit der einfach nur in den Hinterbau geschraubten Achse würde ich nicht kaufen. Und das dann noch mit Dämpferverlängerung ...
Auch andere (intensiv getestete) moderne Eingelenker zeigen, dass eine echte Achsklemmung notwendig ist. Nur ein Beispiel: GT Sanction. Ist zwar umgekehrt aufgebaut, aber auch hier wird die Achse per Schlitzklemmung mit dem Rahmen verbunden. 
Wir sollten es vermeiden, dass der Ruf von im Forum erdachten Bikes allgemein ein schlechter wird. Beim ICB 1 durch lieferverzögerungen, Qualitätsproblemen etc. und beim ICB 2 dann vielleicht durch unausgereiften und unerprobten Lageraufbau.

PS: Es wäre super, wenn die Lagerdiskussion wieder in einem Thread (ich halte den Design-Thread für sinnvoller) stattfinden würde, als in zweien.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> ...
> Normale Kugellager und das Gebrüll nach der grad angesagten Endurogeometrie.
> Das ist absolut lächerlich.
> 
> ...



Naja... der Lageraufbau und die verwendete Art der Lager unterscheidet sich doch schon mal stark vom Mainstream (Lagerdimensionen, Schrägkugellager, Lagereinstellung ohne Verspannen des Hinterbaus, zusätzliche Abdeckung). Jetzt geht es noch um die Klemmung der Achse... und auch da werden wir eine sinnvolle Variante auswählen, dafür wird ja diskutiert. Wo ist das lächerlich?

Was die Geo betrifft bin ich tendenziell bei Dir, aber das ist nun mal Geschmackssache.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## RedSKull (2. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Neuer Ansatz(!) zur Achsklemmung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maxleesk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (3. Februar 2015)

Moin, also das hat jetzt nur so mittelschön geklappt - aber hier sind jetzt hoffentlich alle Beiträge zum Thema Lagerung drin. Habe gerade nochmal 2 h mit dem starken Stefan geskyped, wir glauben und hoffen jetzt eine gute Lösung gefunden zu haben...


----------



## ONE78 (3. Februar 2015)

Zeigt mal her


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Februar 2015)

Gib mir noch n paar Stunden...


----------



## ONE78 (3. Februar 2015)

Ne handskizze würde mir auch reichen, aber mach mal...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ne handskizze würde mir auch reichen, aber mach mal...



Meine Handzeichnungen treiben anderen Menschen die Tränen in die Augen... deswegen Bilder aus dem CAD 

Here you go:













Zur Erklärung:

Auf der Umwerferseite wird die Achse mittels der Schraube in eine Übergangspassung oder leichte Presspassung gezogen. Ich stelle mir da N7/h6 oder P7/h6 vor (wir müssen wegen der Lager auf das System Einheitwelle gehen). So ist auf der Antriebseite ein guter Sitz ohne platzraubendes Spannsystem gewährleistet, eine Demontage ist dank des Gewindes in der Achse auch nicht schwierig (Schraube weit genug raus drehen, dann mit dem Gummihammer drauf klopfen => keine Presse notwendig).

Auf der linken Seite (in Fahrtrichtung) wird mittels der Schraube und der geschlitzten Buchse das Lagerspiel eingestellt, anschließend wird die Achse geklemmt. Der Schlitz im Yoke ist leicht außermittig, um eine bessere Materialverteilung auf beiden Seiten zu erreichen.

Die Einstellschraube muss natürlich mit Schraubensicherung montiert werden, da sie nicht viel Drehmoment bekommt.

Das System kommt ohne Gewinde im Rahmen aus, sollte dauerhaft spielfrei sein, kann sich kaum festfressen und braucht keine allzu abgefahrenen Teile.

By the way:
Jemand der das Drehmoment für die notwendige Lagervorspannung berechnen mag? Hab sowas mal im Studium gelernt, die entsprechenden Gehirnzellen sind aber auf der nächsten Semesterparty gleich wieder vernichtet worden  Ich würde gerade so die mindest-Vorspannung für die Lager als Richtwert heran ziehen... die große Frage ist welche Reibwerte man für den ganzen Aufbau und die Schraubensicherung annehmen muss...

Guats Nächtle!


----------



## Floh (4. Februar 2015)

Warum ist der innere Lagersitz ein Sprengring? Wenn Du axial vorspannen willst, wäre da nicht ein fester Anlaufbund als Teil des Rohres besser? Wird doch eh alles ausgespindelt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Nut+Sprengring vom Kraftfluss und vom Gewicht her besser sind als ein einziges Bauteil?

Ich kann Dir die Lagervorspannung auch nicht ausrechnen, aber bei meinem Santa Cruz Blur sind auch Schrägkugellager drin, und die Montage-Anleitung sagt nur "handfest anziehen". Das System ist aber auch ein bisschen anders, wird nur einseitig eingeschraubt und dann mit einer Konterschraube gegengezogen. Kann man hier ein bisschen erkennen:
http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/files/frames/bearing_overhaul_2.pdf


----------



## Loewe79 (4. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Wird doch eh alles ausgespindelt. [/url]



Eben nicht! So können beide Lagersitze in einem wisch gefertigt werden um einen besseren Fluch (sagt man das so?) des Lager zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Loewe79 (4. Februar 2015)

Es sollte doch möglich sein die Einstellschraube auf irgendeine Weise gleitzeitig mit der Buchse mitzuklemmen, so dass es sich nicht verstellen kann/verloren geht.


----------



## Fladder72 (4. Februar 2015)

Loewe79 schrieb:


> Eben nicht! So können beide Lagersitze in einem wisch gefertigt werden um einen besseren Fluch (sagt man das so?) des Lager zu gewährleisten.


So in der Art hat Stefan das hier irgendwo auch schon mal begründet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (4. Februar 2015)

Guten morgen,

soll der Schraubwiderstand von der leichten "presspassung" kommen?
Also die Achse darf sich ja nicht mitdrehen, wenn du die Antriebsseitige Schraube festschraubst.

Das ist halt von den Toleranzen und auch von der Oberflächenbehandlung abhängig, ob das klappt. Angenommen, es klappt mal nicht, bekommt man die Achse nie wieder raus - wenn z.b. etwas schraubenkleber benutzt wird. dreht sich die Achse einfach mit...

Ich persönlich favorisiere exakt die Klemmung - wie sie bei den Protos verbaut wurde, vllt optisch etwas integriertere Klemmum - funktioniert Spitzenklasse, hat minimale bauteilanzahl, einseitige Bedienung etc etc


----------



## killerschnauze (4. Februar 2015)

Kleiner Vorschlag: Links Konische Verspannung (Keine exakte Passung nötig)


----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Meine Handzeichnungen treiben anderen Menschen die Tränen in die Augen... deswegen Bilder aus dem CAD
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir schon mal ziemlich gut! Achse ist bestimmt wieder aus alu angedacht? Hatte ja schon gesagt, das mir da ne stahlachse deutlich sympathischer wäre. Auf der antriebsseite hat man ne ziemlich kritische stelle mit dem freistich und dem gewinde darunter. Da würde ich eher ne leichte fase ins yoke und die achse ohne freistich machen. Man könnte auch eine konuslösung wie von @killerschnauze  vorgeschlagen.

tante edith hat gerade noch gesehen, das die zugänglichkeit zur spannschraube links etwas kompliziert werden könnte, wenn die zugstrebe zur DV dran ist...


----------



## Loewe79 (4. Februar 2015)

Wenn jetzt Links keine "leichte Presspassung" gibt kann man doch:

-Achse zum Anschlag einschieben
-Rechts Die Klemmung moderate anziehen 
-Links festziehen
-Rechts wieder lösen und einstellen

Ist nur nicht Idiotensicher.


----------



## foreigner (4. Februar 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> soll der Schraubwiderstand von der leichten "presspassung" kommen?
> Also die Achse darf sich ja nicht mitdrehen, wenn du die Antriebsseitige Schraube festschraubst.
> ...



Ich sehe das Demontageproblem nicht !
Die Achse ist doch auf der anderen Seite (nicht-Antriebsseite) im Rahmen geklemmt und damit gegen Mitdrehen gesichert. Also Schrauben auf beiden Seiten lösen und dann die "Radialklemmung im Hinterbau lösen und die Achse kann raus.

@Stefan.Stark : Mir gefällt die Lösung übrigens sehr gut.
Bei der Berechnung wär´s mir auch lieber, wenn hier vielleicht ein angehender Ingenieur säße, der vielleicht eh gerade im Thema ist... , sonst müssten wir alten Männer uns noch erinnern wie das nochmal war ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Februar 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> soll der Schraubwiderstand von der leichten "presspassung" kommen?
> Also die Achse darf sich ja nicht mitdrehen, wenn du die Antriebsseitige Schraube festschraubst.
> ...



Das ist könnte durchaus ein Problem sein (nicht bei der Demontage [siehe foreigners Beitrag], aber u.U. bei der Montage)... da muss ich noch mal nachdenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das ist könnte durchaus ein Problem sein (nicht bei der Demontage [siehe foreigners Beitrag], aber u.U. bei der Montage)... da muss ich noch mal nachdenken...



Denke auch eher die Montage ist das Problem. Wenn die Passung dann doch nicht reicht, oder es bei mehrmaliger De/Montage zu Verschleiß kommt wird es nix mehr mit Achse durch Schraube in die Passung ziehen. Was spricht gegen klemmen auf beiden Seiten?




foreigner schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Demontageproblem nicht !
> Die Achse ist doch auf der anderen Seite (nicht-Antriebsseite) im Rahmen geklemmt und damit gegen Mitdrehen gesichert. Also Schrauben auf beiden Seiten lösen und dann die "Radialklemmung im Hinterbau lösen und die Achse kann raus.
> 
> @Stefan.Stark : Mir gefällt die Lösung übrigens sehr gut.
> Bei der Berechnung wär´s mir auch lieber, wenn hier vielleicht ein angehender Ingenieur säße, der vielleicht eh gerade im Thema ist... , sonst müssten wir alten Männer uns noch erinnern wie das nochmal war ...



Ich bin erst 3 Monate aus dem Studium raus. Aber glaub mir, das reicht auch zum vergessen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Februar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Denke auch eher die Montage ist das Problem. Wenn die Passung dann doch nicht reicht, oder es bei mehrmaliger De/Montage zu Verschleiß kommt wird es nix mehr mit Achse durch Schraube in die Passung ziehen. Was spricht gegen klemmen auf beiden Seiten?
> ...



Der Platz ist ein Problem... mag die Klemmung eigentlich nicht nach vorne legen. Da hat einigen ja nicht so gut gefallen...


----------



## foreigner (4. Februar 2015)

Also, ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen, dass die Montage ein Problem wird. Die Achse wird leicht in die gedrückt (zur Not Gummi-Hammer). Danach sollte die Presspassung schon reichen um die Achse rein zu ziehen. Zum Schluß hat die Achse den Anschlag am Hinterbau wo auch noch Reibung entsteht. Also zum Achse fest ziehen sollte es reichen.
Wenn nicht brauchen wir einen Formschluss.
Andere Möglichkeit wäre, die Achse etwas Länger zu machen, eine Außengewinde auf das letzte Stück. Die Achse kann man mit einer flachen Mutter fest ziehen. Ein Mitdrehen der Achse wird durch einen Inbus in der Achse verhindert, der dort sitzt, wo jetzt die Schraube sitzt.


----------



## greck456 (4. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre ein Vierkant anstatt Konus an der Welle auf der Antriebsseite?


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Der Platz ist ein Problem... mag die Klemmung eigentlich nicht nach vorne legen. Da hat einigen ja nicht so gut gefallen...


 
Achja, ich sehe es. Der Umwerfer


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Februar 2015)

greck456 schrieb:


> Wie wäre ein Vierkant anstatt Konus an der Welle auf der Antriebsseite?



Eine Presspassung mit 'nem Vierkant stell ich mir gerade schwierig vor. Gibt es sowas? Sonst hat man wieder ziemlich viel Spiel und müsste klemmen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube die Idee war, man ersetze die Presspassung durch Formschluss. Man könnte auch zwei Nuten im Achsabsatz mit entsprechend gefrästen "Federn" im Yoke machen. Oder andersrum. Dann haben wie ein Verdrehsicherung der Achse beim Fest ziehen. Wenn die erstmal fest geschraubt ist sollte sie sich eh nichtmehr drehen.


----------



## nuts (4. Februar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Idee war, man ersetze die Presspassung durch Formschluss. Man könnte auch zwei Nuten im Achsabsatz mit entsprechend gefrästen "Federn" im Yoke machen. Oder andersrum. Dann haben wie ein Verdrehsicherung der Achse beim Fest ziehen. Wenn die erstmal fest geschraubt ist sollte sie sich eh nichtmehr drehen.



Klingt gar nicht so einfach herzustellen, wenn Du mich fragst. Naja, ne abgeflachte Seite würde vermutlich reichen, das ginge wiederum. Man verliert aber in jedem Fall an Pressfläche.

Anderer Vorschlag: Wir machen links noch nen großen Werkzeugeingriff, das Gewinde beginnt dann erst 5 mm tiefer (Durchmesser kleiner als Werkzeugeingriff). Dann kann bei der Montage und Demontage - so nötig - gegengehalten werden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Februar 2015)

Problem gelöst...




Ganz ohne Rocket-Science


----------



## nuts (4. Februar 2015)

Alles klar, soll ich hier zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (4. Februar 2015)

Lieber ein Gleichdick als Vierkant, zuviel Spannung in den Ecken und zu schwer herzustellen.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuleaux-Dreieck


----------



## foreigner (4. Februar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Alles klar, soll ich hier zu machen?


Jetzt kommt doch noch oben die Dämpferverlängerung, oder sind wir da schon durch ?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Februar 2015)

Oben gibts doppelte Rillenkugellager... genau wie beim Yoke der aktuellen Fanes (und einigen anderen Bikes von mir)... das System ist super stressfrei und zahlreich erprobt.


----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2015)

also 4lager die ja eigentlich die gleiche kraft ab bekommen, wie die buchsen des daempfers? oder soll die DV noch den hinterbau versteifen?


----------



## foreigner (4. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> also 4lager die ja eigentlich die gleiche kraft ab bekommen, wie die buchsen des daempfers? oder soll die DV noch den hinterbau versteifen?


Geht leicht und hält lang. Also gut. Klar muss man mehr verteilen, wenn man von den Gleitbuchsen auf Kugellager geht. Allein wegen der Flächenpressung. Jetzt könnte man zwar sagen, dass Nadellager ja auch belastungstechnisch gut wären. Mir sind leicht zu bekommende und fertig gedichtete Industrie-Kugellager an der Stelle sehr recht. Würde es dabei auch gerne belassen, vor allem wenn es dabei gute Erfahrungen gibt. Und ob die Lager jetzt eine Wippe oder eine Dämpferverlängerung ansteuern ist denen auch egal, Belastung kann sehr ähnlich sein.


----------



## veraono (4. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Meine Handzeichnungen treiben anderen Menschen die Tränen in die Augen... deswegen Bilder aus dem CAD
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


Finde ich eine saubere Sache.
Der Vorschlag von Killerschnauze könnte die Montage/Demontage erleichtern.



killerschnauze schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorschlag: Links Konische Verspannung (Keine exakte Passung nötig)


----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2015)

Habt ihr mal nen bild von der 4fach lagerung? Und warum 4 und nicht 2lager? Mir fällt da kein grund ein, das ausgerechnet so zu machen? Ok, wenn man das bei alutech immer so macht und das hält ist das ok, aber evtl hält das auch mit zwei lagern und dann wäre mir die leichtere lösung lieber.


----------



## nuts (4. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal nen bild von der 4fach lagerung? Und warum 4 und nicht 2lager? Mir fällt da kein grund ein, das ausgerechnet so zu machen? Ok, wenn man das bei alutech immer so macht und das hält ist das ok, aber evtl hält das auch mit zwei lagern und dann wäre mir die leichtere lösung lieber.



Gerne doch: Die Lager sitzen im Hinterbau, die Gabel (Dämpferverlängerung) wird verschraubt.

Warum je 2? Die Teile sind halt ziemlich schmal. 2 Nebeneinander sorgen für eine Positionierung über eine größere Breite, dadurch können sie weniger kippen, bzw. sind steifer gegen Verdrehung.

Mir ist auch meist die leichtere Lösung lieber, aber bei 5,5 g pro Stück (es sind 61800 2RS1) sehe ich da lieber die solidere Lagerung.

Der Einwurf mit dem Vergleich 4 Kugellager = 1 Buchse stimmt, und hat auch seinen Grund: Eine Buchse hat, dank größerer Fläche, bei gleichem Durchmesser die viel höhere Tragzahl. Weiß es bei den Dämpferbuchsen nicht genau, aber mit 10 mm Innendurchmesser, sowie etwa 15 mm Breite kommt so ein Teil leicht auf 10 kN Tragzahl - es steht ja eine große Fläche zur Verfügung.

Ein einfaches Rillenkugellager, wie unseres, kommt (Punktlast!) auf  Tragzahl dyn. C [kN] 1,38 und Tragzahl stat. C0 [kN] 0,59. Da kann man dann schon mal 4 von spendieren, denke ich.


----------



## frankenstein (5. Februar 2015)

Hab noch eine Frage an Stefan bzgl. der Klemmung auf der Hinterseite (Richtung HR)...
Bekommen wir durch die Verspannung und den Materialschwund an der Strebe evtl. Probleme mit Spannungsspitzen (Kerbwirkung)
bei Seitenbelastungen oder etwaigen Durchschlägen der Schwinge???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_1975 (5. Februar 2015)

Das heisst Ihr kommt hier auf 4x0,59KN = 2,4 KN.
Das soll halten? ich hätte an dem Punkt jetzt eher ein Lager mit der doppelten Tragzahl erwartet.
Wenn Ihr max. 2000N am Hinterrad habt am Hinterrad ergibt das bei einer angenommenen Übersetzung von 2:1 am Federwegsende immerhin noch 4000N. Da hier keine Rotation stattfindet würde ich nur die statische Last annehmen.
Laut INA:
61800= 10X19X5 790N stat. Tragzahl  (5,5gr./Stück) ==> 3160N
61900= 10X22X6 1260N stat. Tragzahl  (9,6gr./Stück) ==> 5040N
Das fällt wahrscheinlich kaum auf und es hält und Ihr könnt den gleichen Achsdurchmesser nehmen....


----------



## Piefke (5. Februar 2015)

Warum denn oben kein Gleitlager?
Ist leichter und kann Lasten besser ab, Bewegung ist da nicht so viel.
Am Dämpfer sind es doch auch Gleitlager.
Also oben komplett Huber-Buchsen wäre doch eine Lösung, oder nicht?


----------



## Symion (5. Februar 2015)

Das Problem bei Gleitlagern ist die Abdichtung. Ohne Bund können auch keine axialen Lasten aufgenommen werden.


----------



## veraono (5. Februar 2015)

Hm, ich frage mich gerade wie man da  noch hinkommt wenn die Verbindungsstreben zu den Sitzstreben mal dran sind ( Werkzeug-Aufnahme für die Klemmung evtl nach unten?)


----------



## nuts (7. Februar 2015)

frankenstein schrieb:


> Hab noch eine Frage an Stefan bzgl. der Klemmung auf der Hinterseite (Richtung HR)...
> Bekommen wir durch die Verspannung und den Materialschwund an der Strebe evtl. Probleme mit Spannungsspitzen (Kerbwirkung)
> bei Seitenbelastungen oder etwaigen Durchschlägen der Schwinge???



Das ist natürlich in dem gezeigten Entwurf noch nicht optimal, weshalb Stefan da nochmal ran geht (besonders oben nimmt der dicke Schraubenkopf da zu viel Material weg. 



christian_1975 schrieb:


> Das heisst Ihr kommt hier auf 4x0,59KN = 2,4 KN.
> Das soll halten? ich hätte an dem Punkt jetzt eher ein Lager mit der doppelten Tragzahl erwartet.
> Wenn Ihr max. 2000N am Hinterrad habt am Hinterrad ergibt das bei einer angenommenen Übersetzung von 2:1 am Federwegsende immerhin noch 4000N. Da hier keine Rotation stattfindet würde ich nur die statische Last annehmen.
> Laut INA:
> ...



Naja, wir sind ja nicht im rein-statischen Bereich. Dynamisch kommen die Lager schon gut an die 4-5 kN Dämpferkraft hin, und wegen der guten Erfahrungen im Horstlink der Fanes (wo höhere Kräfte auftreten) würden wir das so beibehalten.



Piefke schrieb:


> Warum denn oben kein Gleitlager?
> Ist leichter und kann Lasten besser ab, Bewegung ist da nicht so viel.
> Am Dämpfer sind es doch auch Gleitlager.
> Also oben komplett Huber-Buchsen wäre doch eine Lösung, oder nicht?



Leichter... ja, 20 g gegen 3 g. 

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin: Mit Gleitlagern würden wir uns höhere Anforderungen an Präzision einhandeln, müssten noch eine bessere Dichtung außenrum konstruieren (bei den Kugellagern reicht die gedichtete Ausführung und der überstehende Bund) und hätten mehr Reibung - da sind 17 g doch ganz ok investiert?



veraono schrieb:


> Hm, ich frage mich gerade wie man da  noch hinkommt wenn die Verbindungsstreben zu den Sitzstreben mal dran sind ( Werkzeug-Aufnahme für die Klemmung evtl nach unten?)



Joah, hast recht. Wir klären gerade gemeinsam mit dem Luniz, wie die Hinterbauverstrebung aussehen wird. In Abhängigkeit davon könnte es in der Tat besser sein, die Schraube von unten zu setzen, guter Hinweis.

Kleiner Screenshot zum gucken:



 

Und verzeiht, wenn wir grad ein bisschen wortkarg sind. Ich habe bis Donnerstag noch Klausuren, der Basti stöhnt bei den länglichen Lager-Diskussionen und der Stefan kämpft auf mehreren Hochzeiten gleichzeitig. Jürgen baut uns hoffentlich noch einen Prototyp auf die Klemmung wie oben gezeichnet um.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn wir es zeitlich hin bekommen, dann machen wir auch noch einen Vergleich ohne Abstützung auf die Lagerpunkte vorne. Ich bin da schon ne ganze Weile am grübeln und ich glaube fertigungstechnisch kommen wir besser weg, wenn wir die Verstrebung möglichst zentral auf dem Yoke abstützen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (7. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Problem gelöst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Statt des IKEA-Bolzens könnte man auch Ensat-Büchsen verwenden. Dann hat man ein ebenso unkaputtbares Gewinde, hat aber den Schwingarm weniger geschwächt und kommt mit der Schraube viel näher an die Achse, was m.E. ein ziemlich wichtiger Punkt wäre.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Februar 2015)

Das ist keine schlechte Idee... ich bin aber mittlerweile an einem Entwurf, bei dem zwei außen liegene Querbolzen (leicht versenkt) verwendet werden. In einem Querbolzen wäre das Gewinde (wie gehabt, bloß nach außen gesetzt), in dem anderen wäre der Schraubenkopf versteckt.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Februar 2015)

Möchte grad eine kurze Liste an "maybe's" bringen, nicht um zu meckern oder besserwissend zu sein, sondern um euch ein paar risikoanstöße zu geben.

integrierte Klemmung: bedeutet man braucht bei Toleranzen von 2 Teilen(Welle + Hülse) einen recht großen Bereich, den man mit der Klemmung abdecken muss. Innenliegende Klemmschlitze können Klemmbewegungen natürlich besonders schlecht ab - das ist euch aber bewusst. die Spannungsrissentlastungsbohung im dünnen Bereich hat zwar den Vorteil, dass die Klemmung dadurch flexibler wird, hat aber auch den Nachteil, dass man in diesem hochbelasteten Bereich eine massive Schwächung  des Materials einbringt. Das gilt einerseits für das Loch im dünnwandigen Bereich, als auch für die ganze Schraubenkopfvertiefungsfräsungen im dicken Bereich. Bei dem recht großen Toleranzbereich der Klemmung erfolgt eine recht große mögliche(im worstcase) Spannung aufgrund der Verformung die durch die Klemmung notwendig ist - und das in Addition zu den höchsten Kräften die am Hinterbau wirken in einem Teil, das dann noch massiv bebohrt wird.

das Achssystem besteht aktuell aus 3 Teilen: Das sind die Achse selbst, die Gegenhalteschraube rechts und die Hülse links.
Das bisherige System hatte 1 Teil.

Für mich klingt das nach Lose Lose Situation. Die Passung im rechten Teil ist noch dazu sehr kritisch, könnte ausschlagen und ist dann für immer defekt, bzw ich brauche dann eine genau auf meinen Ausschlagzustand angepasste neue Achse.

Wirkt für mich momentan alles ein bisschen nach "lass uns einfach etwas anderes machen", nicht aber nach geschicktem, wirtschaftlichem Maschinenbau.

Freiwillig würde ich nie eine Bohrung in einem Bereich setzen, der in der Vergangenheit schon bei so vielen Herstellern Probleme gemacht hat.

Stefan, das System am Prototypen war einfach, effektiv, günstig, deppensicher, toleranzunanfällig und funktioniert wunderbar. Warum nun anders?
Ja: Es wäre ein Gewinde im Rahmen(liese sich aber anders lösen)
Ja: eine offene Klemmung sieht nicht sooooo fancy aus - kann man aber auch optisch schön integrieren!

aber es hat bei weitem nicht die Anzahl an potentiellen Problemen wie die innenschlitzklemmung mit den 3 Achsteilen

Edit:

es sind 4 Teile, habe nochmal nachgezählt!


----------



## veraono (7. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn wir es zeitlich hin bekommen, dann machen wir auch noch einen Vergleich ohne Abstützung auf die Lagerpunkte vorne. Ich bin da schon ne ganze Weile am grübeln und ich glaube fertigungstechnisch kommen wir besser weg, wenn wir die Verstrebung möglichst zentral auf dem Yoke abstützen...


Also wenn man sich das berechnete Bauteil anschaut, dann sind da doch ziemlich massive Abstützungen zu den Lagerpunkten.  Man kann da sicher im jetzigen Stadium viel rein interpretieren aber ich sehe da gerade eben eine beidseitige Verstrebung von Lager zu Lager mit einer möglichst großflächigen Verbindung derselben hinter dem Sitzrohr.
Wenn das ganze dann auch nur ein bissl nach was aussehen soll, dann glaube ich sind wir eh sehr nahe bei dem abgestimmten Foreigner- Entwurf, wo die Streben kurz hinterm Lager ansetzen, mit einem kleinen Gusset zum Lager hin.


----------



## pezolived (8. Februar 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ...



Mit dem Schlitz hinten verbleibt vorne auf dem kompletten Halbkreis ein Gurt mit einheitlichem Querschnitt und folglich einer recht einheitlichen Klemmung. Da der Schlitz im Material endet, liegt der durch die Spannschraube gebogene Bereich auf zwei Auflagern auf, ähnlich einer Spannpratze. Dadurch ist er sehr viel widerstandsfähiger und unempfindlicher gegenüber Grobianen als eine Auskragung an einem offenen Schlitz. Wenn man nun noch die Schraube schön nahe an die Achse bringt, ist es nahezu ausgeschlossen, da irgendwas zu überlasten, bis die Schraube abreißt. Der Rest ist eine Frage der Dimensionierung. Diese Art der Klemmung ist auch nix Neues, sondern z.B. häufig an Motorradgabelbrücken zu finden.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Februar 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Passung im rechten Teil ist noch dazu sehr kritisch, könnte ausschlagen und ist dann für immer defekt, bzw ich brauche dann eine genau auf meinen Ausschlagzustand angepasste neue Achse.
> 
> ...



Hi Bommelmaster,

habe mal ein paar Punkte aus Deinem Post extrahiert... da ist mir noch nicht alles klar:

- Wieso siehst Du die Passung im rechten Teil kritisch? Oft ist die Passung Bohrung-Yoke zu Hauptlagerachse angegeben mit H7/h6-7 (in der Praxis oft ungenauer...), dort schlägt auch nichts aus und für dieses Bike möchte ich noch eine deutlich engere Passung (wird ja mittels der Schraube rein gezogen). Die Achse geht zwar nicht ganz bis zur anderen Seite durch, aber das Yoke ist an dieser Stelle auch deutlich breiter als an vielen anderen Bikes (hier 12,5mm, oft habe ich nur 10mm dicke "Ohren" am Yoke).

- Das System am Prototypen war vielen nicht "fancy" genug... also haben wir weitere Ideen generiert. Zwingend notwendig wäre das sicher nicht gewesen, aber wir wollen bei diesem Bike ja mit Details punkten.
Selbst wenn eine schönere Lösung keine technischen Vorteile bringt, so spricht sie doch mehr Menschen an... bevor ein Bike in die Kaufauswahl kommt, muss es erst einmal gefallen... erst danach wird sich der Kunde mit den technischen Aspekten näher auseinander setzen und vergleichen... und evtl. auch kaufen. Das geht sogar mir als Inscheniör bei einer Kaufentscheidung nicht anders, ein Produkt, das mir nicht gefällt kommt garnicht in die nähere Auswahl!

- Wie hättest Du das mit dem Gewinde gelöst?

Was die Klemmung betrifft sehe ich es wie Pezolived und die angedachte Verbesserung habe ich ja oben schon beschrieben.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Februar 2015)

hey,

also zuerst : ja, du hast recht, die passung ist kein Problem, wenn du die Achse mit einem Inbusschlüssel gegenhalten kannst, und die Achse axial verspannt wird, dann ist das natürlich kein Prolem - hatte ich falsch aufm Schirm.

Fancyness:
Das System mit der Innenschlitzung ist auch nur deshalb jetzt im moment(seit 3 Tagen) fancy, weil es "neuer" ist als das System am prototypen. Das prototypsystem hatte doch, als du es gezeichnet hast, auch die selbe wirkung auf die leute hier, als es jetz das innenschlitzklemmsystem hat. Menschen sind doch immer nur scharf auf das neueste, keiner interessiert sich für sachen, die vorgestern waren - obwohl sie manchmal besser sind. is ja immer "schöner besser schneller".

Dazu muss ich dir eine Frage stellen:
Wenn du als selbstständiges Ingenieurbüro die Aufgabe bekommen würdest, ein lagersystem zu wählen, das minimale Kosten, einfachste Handhabung, Problemlosigkeit gegenüber stellt. Wir klammern hier jetz mal die Öffentlichkeit aus - du als Maschinenbauer sollst aus deinem Erfahrungsschatz eine Einschätzung abgeben. Und wir verschärfen das Rollenspiel, indem du dein ganzes Honorar zurückgeben musst, sollte es Probleme geben (Toleranzen, Rissgefährdung, Klemmkräfte etc)

für welches System würdest du dich dann entscheiden?


Das prototypensystem IST fancy - es hat 1 bauteil!!! wie genial ist das bitte?

Das Gewindeproblem ist ganz einfach gelöst, siehe z.b. hier:
ich verwende mal meine eigene umsetzung als beispiel




das haben ja die fox gabeln auch, der giacomo von 77desinz und auch der matthias von reichmann engineering hat eine ähnliche Lösung für das Thema.

Und wenn mans klug macht, kann man sogar in diesem Bautel die *Umwerferetype aufnahme integrieren*, und man kann ein Teil mitliefern, das ohne den M5 Bohrungen für die Etype aufnahme gemacht ist. somit können die 1x11 fahrer ein WIRKLICH umwerferaufnahmefreies bike fahren, und das ganz ohne unnötige Schnittstellen, die anschließend wieder offen sind.


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Februar 2015)

pezolived schrieb:


> Mit dem Schlitz hinten verbleibt vorne auf dem kompletten Halbkreis ein Gurt mit einheitlichem Querschnitt und folglich einer recht einheitlichen Klemmung. Da der Schlitz im Material endet, liegt der durch die Spannschraube gebogene Bereich auf zwei Auflagern auf, ähnlich einer Spannpratze. Dadurch ist er sehr viel widerstandsfähiger und unempfindlicher gegenüber Grobianen als eine Auskragung an einem offenen Schlitz. Wenn man nun noch die Schraube schön nahe an die Achse bringt, ist es nahezu ausgeschlossen, da irgendwas zu überlasten, bis die Schraube abreißt. Der Rest ist eine Frage der Dimensionierung. Diese Art der Klemmung ist auch nix Neues, sondern z.B. häufig an Motorradgabelbrücken zu finden.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Clemens



Zum Thema Innenliegende Schlitze und Löcher:





Und das noch dazu in einem bereich, der von Biegung und Torsion nur so strotzt.
Also natürlich, man kann alles besser dimensionieren, testen, verbessern - aber wieso ein system bauen, von dem man weiß, dass es anfälliger ist als das andere


----------



## veraono (8. Februar 2015)

Naja, der Vergleich hinkt aber etwas, die Toleranz der Klemmung dürfte hier ungleich größer sein und vor allem die Frequenz mit der das geklemmt und wieder gelöst wird auch.


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Februar 2015)

natürlich, der vergleich hinkt.... es sind ja auch die kräfte viel geringer, außerdem muss man es ja nur stabil bauen, und außerdem usw usf.

Halte mich jetzt auch wieder raus - ich wollte nur Bedenken äußern, wie es dann umgesett wird, ist eh euch überlassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Februar 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dazu muss ich dir eine Frage stellen:
> Wenn du als selbstständiges Ingenieurbüro die Aufgabe bekommen würdest, ein lagersystem zu wählen, das minimale Kosten, einfachste Handhabung, Problemlosigkeit gegenüber stellt. Wir klammern hier jetz mal die Öffentlichkeit aus - du als Maschinenbauer sollst aus deinem Erfahrungsschatz eine Einschätzung abgeben. Und wir verschärfen das Rollenspiel, indem du dein ganzes Honorar zurückgeben musst, sollte es Probleme geben (Toleranzen, Rissgefährdung, Klemmkräfte etc)
> ...



Hi Bommelmaster,

zur Deiner Frage... die drei Eckpunkte "minimale Kosten, einfachste Handhabung, Problemlosigkeit" wären mir nicht genug Information, um einen Auftrag für ein Lagersystem entgegen zu nehmen  Zumal ich schon bei der kürzest-Beschreibung Zielkonflikte im Raum stehen sehe.
In unserem Fall sagt mir meine Erfahrung, dass eine gewisse "Fancyness" sehr verkaufsförderlich ist und die Leute glücklicher mit einem fancy Bike sind  Solange also keine ernsthaften technischen Nachteile entstehen würde ich immer auf die fancy Lösung gehen... zumindest solange es um Spielzeuge wie MTBs geht.

Wegen dem Gewinde:
Da die Lager und damit das Gewinde nur sehr wenig Vorspannung bekommen, sind einige Bedenken wegen der mangelnden Verspannung im Gewinde geäußert worden... das wollte ich mit der neuen Version vermeiden. Bei den Achsen kommt ja deutlich mehr Vorspannung drauf...

Die Idee mit der abnehmbaren Umwerferaufnahme finde ich cool... daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, bin aber leider auf keine Lösung gekommen, die sich mit dem Bauraum vereinbaren lässt 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Februar 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> natürlich, der vergleich hinkt.... es sind ja auch die kräfte viel geringer, außerdem muss man es ja nur stabil bauen, und außerdem usw usf.
> 
> Halte mich jetzt auch wieder raus - ich wollte nur Bedenken äußern, wie es dann umgesett wird, ist eh euch überlassen!



Nicht falsch verstehen... bedenken und Vorschläge sind immer Willkommen! Ich kenne Dein Know-How ja auch schon ein bissl und werte Dein Feedback ziemlich hoch. Von daher bitte weiter machen


----------



## foreigner (9. Februar 2015)

Wer bitte von den Leuten, die eh keine Ahnung haben, schaut nach Fancyness einer Hinterbaulagerung oder -Klemmung? Sorry, aber was ist denn das für eine Begründung um dann noch etwas zu bauen, von dem anscheinend bewusst ist, dass es schlechter ist? 

Das kommt mir auch die ganze Zeit schon so vor: Hauptsache etwas anders machen, nur nicht das was gut und sinnvoll ist. Zu gut Deutsch: Durchaus bewusst dem Kunden etwas in die Hand geben, was hinterher durchaus seine Probleme machen kann (bzw. zumindest in Kauf zu nehmen, dass da was passieren kann), nur um sich irgendwie zwanghaft abzuheben und bei einer Eingelenk-Hinterbaulagerung etwas neues zu machen. Sorry, kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Hättet Ihr auch in einem anderen Industriezweig (der nicht so seltsame eigene Gesetze hat) ein echtes Problem. Könnt froh sein, dass es keine Richtlinie gibt, nach der ein Fahrrad ein CE Zeichen braucht. Sonst wärt ihr dazu verpflichtet die beste Lösung nach dem Stand der Technik zu bauen und müsstet schon Begründung warum ihr abweicht. Und "fancy sein" ist kein Begründung.
Konkret: Ich finde weder die Lösung mit der Passung prickelnd (Welcher Maschinenbauer baut sich freiwillig eine Passung ein, wenn er sie nicht braucht?) noch die Lage des integrierten Schlitz. Ein Klemmschlitz an der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Achse (ja mit einer Ausformung für Schraube und Gewindeeinsatz) wäre das einzig senkrechte. So wie es eigentlich auch am Proto war. Das hatte mir auch am Proto sehr gut gefallen! Und dass das Bike jemand nicht kauft, weil die Schraube da ist, das glaubt ihr ja wohl selbst nicht, oder?  Ich kauf das Bike höchstens nicht, wenn die Lagerung schlecht gemacht ist. Wenn ich ärger mit der Lagerung oder Aufnahme selbiger in Kauf nehme, brauch ich mir keinen Eingelenker kaufen. Da gibt's sogar schöner gemachte Viergelenker.
Übrigens gehört dann eine solche Klemmung der Achse durch den Hinterbau auf beide Seiten und das war´s!
Es ist doch schizophren: Auf das Yoke will ich keinesfalls Spannungen bringen, aber bei den Aufnahmen da stört es mich nicht.
Ein Gewinde im Hinterbau wie bei den Prototypen ist  definitiv keine gute Lösung und auch nicht vergleichbar mit Steckachsklemmungen oder ähnlichem, weil wir hier einfach keine Klemmkraft haben. Wir haben nur die leichte Vorspannung des Lagers. Im Idealfall sogar nur eine spielfreie Einstellung, also gar keine Axialkraft auf der Achse. Daher ist das Gewinde auch völlig ungeeignet die reinen Radialkräfte und Biegemomente aufzunehmen.

Genauso verstehe ich nicht, warum unbedingt die zwei Rillenkugellager oben, wenn sie rein rechnerisch schon nicht halten. Weil sie an irgendeinem Horst Link funktioniert haben? (Als hätte jemals irgendein Horstlinklager dauerhaft über Jahre funktioniert.)
Warum nicht einfach auf Nadellager gehen, die haben viel höhere statische Tragzahlen. Und es kommt bei dem minimalen Drehwinkeln und bei einer Hin- und Her-Bewegung mit der größten Belastung am Umkehrpunkt (stehendes Lager, reine statische Last) nur auf die statische Tragzahl an und in keinster Weise auf die dynamische. Selbst kleine Nadellager und nur eins im Dämpferauge halten problemlos über Jahre hinweg selbst im DH Einsatz. Da gibt´s Erfahrungen zu und zwar vergleichbare (nicht am Horst Link sondern am Dämpfer). An der Verlängerung hätten wir noch mehr Platz für größeres Lager und davon zwei. Das hält wirklich.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2015)

Also stellen wir mal fest: Auch ein Eingelenker hat nicht nur ein Lager 

Den Aufbau vom Hauptlager finde ich schon sehr gelungen. Ob das jetzt über einen Schlitz mit Schraube oder sonstwie geklemmt wird ist mir eigentlich recht egal. Mehr als einmal im Jahr möchte ich da eh nicht dran rumschrauben müssen...
Die Lagerung von der Dämpferverlängerung verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht ganz. Und statt einem Nadellager würde ich an der Stelle tatsächlich Gleitlager wie im Dämpferauge verbauen. Durch die Verlängerung hätten wir zwar dann statt einem Gleitlager halt zwei davon, d.h. also auch die doppelte Reibung in dem Punkt, aber da gibt es mittlerweile ja zum Glück genügend alternativen. Würde man die Lagerung z.B. mit den Standards 1/2"x1/2" und 22mm Breite aufbauen, dann könnte man sich von Rock Shox über Fox bis zu Huber da alle möglichen Gleitlager mit Reibungs- und Spielpaarungen einbauen und jeder wäre glücklich. Die passenden Werkzeuge zum Tauschen der Lager und die Gleitlager selbst bekommt man in jedem Shop zu kaufen, zukunftssicher und ohne, dass ich erst nach der (Kugel)Lagerbezeichnung suchen muss.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wer bitte von den Leuten, die eh keine Ahnung haben, schaut nach Fancyness einer Hinterbaulagerung oder -Klemmung? Sorry, aber was ist denn das für eine Begründung um dann noch etwas zu bauen, von dem anscheinend bewusst ist, dass es schlechter ist?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ich bin der Meinung die neueste Version (mit dem angedachten Update) ist eine gute Kombination aus Funktion UND Fancyness. Es ist kein Gewinde auf der Achse mehr vorhanden, dass große Lasten tragen muss und die Klemmung ist meiner Meinung nach auch sinnvoller als die alte Variante. Gerade Bommmelmasters "Gegenbeispiel" ist ein Beweis, wie sicher das System funktioniert, schließlich sieht man so einen Schaden extrem selten, trotz der schlechten Toleranzen zwischen Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr ...und so ziemlich jeder Rahmen hat eine solche Klemmung!

Man kann eigentlich jede technische Lösung berechtigt kritisieren, irgendein Zielkonflikt läuft einem ja auch immer in den Weg... bloß einen Tod muss man am Ende sterben...

Lager Dämpferverlängerung:
Auf Nadellager sollten wir nicht gehen, weil wir die Reibung möglichst gering halten wollen (damit keine unnötigen Momente in den Aufbau Dämpfer/Dämpferverlängerung eingebracht werden... siehe Problematik Funktionsmuster, die der Jü abeweichend von der Zeichnung gebaut hat [die neueren Lageraugen waren noch nicht am Start]). Und da die Nadellager auf jeden Fall in Kombination mit Anlaufscheiben verbaut werden müssten, ist das Problem mit Spiel und/oder Reibung schon absehbar (schau Dir auf der IGUS-Website mal die Toleranzen für die Dicke der Anlaufscheiben an).

Größere Rillenkugellager sind aber nicht das Problem... die gewählte Größe hatte ich vor allem deshalb gewählt, weil dafür passende Lageraugen hätten vorhanden sein sollen (siehe Klammer oben). Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hatte ich das Thema danach aus dem Fokus verloren. Zm Glück gibts eine aufmerksame Community 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## frankenstein (9. Februar 2015)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von foreigner und BommelMaster an!
Warum sollen wir hier irgend einen fancy Schnickschnack bauen,  welcher sich noch nicht wirklich bewährt hat und ggf. auch noch teurer bzw. aufwändiger in der Umsetzung ist? Ich dachte wir wollen hier ein Trailbike mit perfekter Geo und sorgenfreier Konstruktion umsetzen?
Im Vordergrund steht doch immer noch der Fahrspaß, oder? Ich kenne niemanden der ein "fancy" Bike fahren möchte, was dauernd zum Schrauben in der Werkstatt steht! Wenn sich die Sache so entwickelt werde ich das Bike nicht kaufen bzw. erst warten ob es sich so bewährt. Sorry, aber ich bin kein Fan von der Entwicklung am "Kunden"!


----------



## coastalwolf (9. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gerade Bommmelmasters "Gegenbeispiel" ist ein Beweis, wie sicher das System funktioniert, schließlich sieht man so einen Schaden extrem selten, trotz der schlechten Toleranzen zwischen Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr ...und so ziemlich jeder Rahmen hat eine solche Klemmung!



Das ist doch ein ganz anderer Lastfall an der Schnittstelle Sattelstütze/Sattelrohr. Im einem Fall ist das Sitzrohr mit einem "offen Auslauf" geschlitzt. Es mag sein, dass sich in der Entlastungsbohrung ähnliche Wirklinien für die Kräfte einstellen. Das war´s aber auch mit den Gemeinsamkeiten. Bei Deinem Vorschlag erzeuge ich in einem der höchstbelasteten Bereiche eine zusätzliche Vorspannung und reduzierte somit das Potential des Werkstoffs zur Aufnahme der Betriebskräfte.


----------



## foreigner (9. Februar 2015)

Um nochmal das aufzuführen, was ich gerne anders hätte, als in der Lösung von Stephan:
- Die Schlitzklemmung auf der nicht-Antriebseite verlagern, damit es keine Schwächung des Materials an wesentlicher Stelle gibt, durch viele Bohrungen, Schlitze und Verspannungen (siehe Post von Bommelmaster)
- Auf der Antriebsseite statt der Passung ebenfalls eine Klemmung wie links.

Es ist nicht so, dass man jetzt deswegen öfter zu schrauben hätte. Es geht eher um Haltbarkeit und im Falle der Passung vs. Klemmung auch um einfacheres Handling beim Schrauben und man hätte sicher kein Verschleiß im Falle der Passung.


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Man kann eigentlich jede technische Lösung berechtigt kritisieren, irgendein Zielkonflikt läuft einem ja auch immer in den Weg... bloß einen Tod muss man am Ende sterben...


Wo wäre denn der große Nachteil, wenn man die Klemmschraube vorne statt hinten anbringt (außer Optik) und links keine Passung macht sondern auch ein Klemmung wie rechts?
Ich weiß keinen. Daher ist´s für mich die beste Lösung und der Tod eine Schraub in einer dafür vorgesehenen Ausformung zu haben ist doch ein sehr, sehr sanfter. 
Das an der Verlängerung kann ich nachvollziehen. Da sollten wir dann aber vor allem schauen, dass wir Lager mit möglichst hoher statischer Tragzahl bekommen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Februar 2015)

Hmmm, ich lasse mir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen. Die Klemmung nach vorne zu legen ist nun wirklich kein technisches Problem.

Allerdings finde ich pezoliveds Einwand sehr interessant... welche Klemmung erlaubt nun den besseren Kraftverlauf?? Ich selbst weiß es nicht genau. Die Überlagerung von äußeren (unbekannten) Lasten mit der Vorspannung und einer zerklüfteten Geometrie machen eine FEA nicht leichter. Gibts hier evtl. einen Spezialisten, der sich an sowas wagen möchte?

EDIT: Ich hätte nicht den Begriff "fancy" verwenden sollen... ich glaube das impliziert für viele hier die Eigenschaft "untauglich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (9. Februar 2015)

subj. Motorradgabelbrücken: Meist findet man Konstruktionen mit offenem Schlitz, aber man findet eben auch diese Bauart:













Alle Beispiele stammen von BMW (R45/65, K100), aber BMW hat es nicht durchgängig so gebaut, sondern auch zeitgleich an anderen Modellen die Bauweise mit offenem Schlitz angewendet. Der wanderte aber im Laufe der Jahre aus der Mitte des freien Bogens zielstrebig an eines der beiden Enden. Das dürfte heute die am weitesten verbreitete Form im Motorradbau sein. 
Wegen der Verspannung des Yokes brauchst du dir m.E. keinen Kopp zu machen, solange da halbwegs vernünftige Passungen im Spiel sind. Die Schwächung der Tragarme /Ausleger des Yokes durch den Schlitz halte ich allerdings durchaus für ein Argument, gerade wenn man mal Richtung Torsion denkt. Ein K.O.-Kriterium ist das aber nicht. Man kann ja entsprechend gestalten und dimensionieren.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## luniz (9. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> Die Überlagerung von äußeren (unbekannten) Lasten mit der Vorspannung und einer zerklüfteten Geometrie machen eine FEA nicht leichter. Gibts hier evtl. einen Spezialisten, der sich an sowas wagen möchte?


Das geht eigentlich ganz gut in einer FEA, man modelliert einen Lastfall "Vorspannung" und die anderen Lastfälle dann sequientiell danach, sozusagen "oben drauf". Wird oft verwendet um nachzurechnen, ob die Flächenpressung eines verschraubten Flansches o.ä. unter Betriebslast noch groß genug ist...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Februar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Das geht eigentlich ganz gut in einer FEA, man modelliert einen Lastfall "Vorspannung" und die anderen Lastfälle dann sequientiell danach, sozusagen "oben drauf". Wird oft verwendet um nachzurechnen, ob die Flächenpressung eines verschraubten Flansches o.ä. unter Betriebslast noch groß genug ist...



Keine Frage... FEA ist sicherlich genau richtig an dieser Stelle. Ich selber schaffe es aber zeitlich sowie Skill-mäßig nicht, auf die schnelle ein verlässliches Ergebnis zu produzieren...

EDIT: Ganz spannend wird bei so einer FEA die Toleranz der Achse in der Bohrung. Da müsste man ja erstmal definieren, wie weit die Klemmung sich zu ziehen kann.

Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Februar 2015)

pezolived schrieb:


> subj. Motorradgabelbrücken: Meist findet man Konstruktionen mit offenem Schlitz, aber man findet eben auch diese Bauart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke gerade an eine Lösung, bei der der Schlitz mehr oder minder senkrecht nach unten zeigt. Damit will ich beide Klemm-Varianten verbinden und oben Platz für eine Verstrebung schaffen. Im Prinzip geht das ja in die gleiche Richtung...


----------



## coastalwolf (9. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade an eine Lösung, bei der der Schlitz mehr oder minder senkrecht nach unten zeigt. Damit will ich beide Klemm-Varianten verbinden und oben Platz für eine Verstrebung schaffen. Im Prinzip geht das ja in die gleiche Richtung...



Das hört sich gut an. Aber schau das Du einen offenen Schlitz hinbekommst.


----------



## veraono (9. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade an eine Lösung, bei der der Schlitz mehr oder minder senkrecht nach unten zeigt. Damit will ich beide Klemm-Varianten verbinden und oben Platz für eine Verstrebung schaffen. Im Prinzip geht das ja in die gleiche Richtung...


Will ja nicht immer mit meinem ollen Bock um die Ecke kommen - aber es gibt Firmen die lösen das so (schlechtes -auf die schnelle- Google-Suche- Bild):




Es gibt sicher Klemmungen mit besserer Kraftverteilung auf die Klemmflächen, funktioniert aber inkl. Vorspannung hervorragend .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (9. Februar 2015)

Mal noch ein Verständnisfrage zum aktuellen Konzept. Die linke Schraube dient ja nur zum Spiel einstellen. Geklemmt wird sie im Gegensatz zur Hülse nicht. Wie wollt ihr die Schraube gegen Verlieren sichern? Sie hat ja nur ein kleines Anzugsmoment. Hochfestes Loctite? Aber dann muss in der Mitte der Achse auf jeden Fall eine Wand mit einem Sechskant stehen. Zum Gegenhalten. Gibts zum Beispiel bei den Achsen der Umlenkhebel im LV 301 und 601. Dann wäre es auch egal, ob sich die linke oder rechte Schraube unabgängig von der Schraubensicherung zuerst löst. Ist bei LV ebenfalls der Fall. 

Und noch was. Falls die Passung rechts fest sitzt. Wo schlage ich dann drauf? Beim momentanen Design schlage ich nur Macken in die Achse. Und leichtes Lösen der Schraube mit anschließenden Schlägen auf den Schraubenkopf bringt auch nichts. Die Überdeckung der Passung ist zu lang.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Februar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Mal noch ein Verständnisfrage zum aktuellen Konzept. Die linke Schraube dient ja nur zum Spiel einstellen. Geklemmt wird sie im Gegensatz zur Hülse nicht. Wie wollt ihr die Schraube gegen Verlieren sichern? Sie hat ja nur ein kleines Anzugsmoment. Hochfestes Loctite? Aber dann muss in der Mitte der Achse auf jeden Fall eine Wand mit einem Sechskant stehen. Zum Gegenhalten. Gibts zum Beispiel bei den Achsen der Umlenkhebel im LV 301 und 601. Dann wäre es auch egal, ob sich die linke oder rechte Schraube unabgängig von der Schraubensicherung zuerst löst. Ist bei LV ebenfalls der Fall.
> 
> Und noch was. Falls die Passung rechts fest sitzt. Wo schlage ich dann drauf? Beim momentanen Design schlage ich nur Macken in die Achse. Und leichtes Lösen der Schraube mit anschließenden Schlägen auf den Schraubenkopf bringt auch nichts. Die Überdeckung der Passung ist zu lang.



Zum Gegenhalten ist ja der Schlitz da... beim Lösen ist es kein Problem, da man hier die Klemmung auf der linken Seite zunächst geschlossen lässt. Und wenn die Schraube lang genug ist, dann ist auch das austreiben überhaupt kein Thema (die Schraube muss ja eh schon ein paar Gewindegänge greifen, bevor die Achse "eingezogen" wird... die Nerds können nach der Montage ja ne kurze Schraube verbauen... spart bestimmt 5gr ). Die Passung soll auch nicht allzu eng sein, von daher sehe ich da keine Probleme.

Für die nächste Stufe mit unten liegendem Schlitz schaue ich auch noch mal, wie es mit einer beidseitigen Klemmung aussieht... dann ist das alles eh kein Thema mehr.


----------



## ernesto 777 (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo!
Bei allen bisherigen Lösungen (ausser ich hab was übersehen) sind die Hauptlager im "Hauptrahmen". Wäre es nicht besser wenn sie in der Schwinge sind? Die Lager haben dann etwas kleinere Kräfte aufzunehmen, denn sie sind ja weiter auseinander. Ich weiss aber nicht ob das eine grosse Rolle spielt. 

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist dass die relativ aufwändige Schlitzung und Klemmung der Achse wegfällt, denn die Lager sind ja in die Schwinge eingepresst.


Auf der Antriebsseite schauts bei der Umwerfermontage halt sehr knapp aus...


Oder spreche ich da etwas an was längst schon diskutiert wurde und ich nicht gelesen habe?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2015)

Moin ernesto 777,

Du hast das Problem schon selber angesprochen... die Platzverhältnisse am Umwerfer lassen es nicht zu, die Lager nach außen zu legen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2015)

Sooo, bin gerade an einer Variante mit nach unten zeigendem Schlitz... aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass das wenig Sinn macht:




Wenn man sich die Richtung der Kraft in Linkage anschaut, dann ist offensichtlich, dass der Schlitz nach vorne oder hinten zeigen muss. Ansonsten wird die Schraubverbindung in Betrieb noch mal deutlich höher belastet!

Also noch mal ran ans Zeichenbrett...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2015)

Das Thema Gewindebuchse (Ensat und Konsorten) habe ich auch mal geprüft... leider sind die Dinger vom Außengewinde zu groß. Eine Buchse mit M6 Gewinde hat ein 10er Außengewinde... das wird bei einem 12,5mm dicken Yoke recht knapp.

Wahrscheinlich könnte ich das Yoke im entsprechenden Bereich etwas dicker machen, aber irgendwie sind mir die Quergewindebolzen sympathischer. Die können sich auch schön ausrichten, wogegen ein festes Gewinde definitv verspannt wird beim anziehen (der Schlitz wird ja zusammen gezogen... ob das am Ende relevant ist sei mal dahin gestellt).


----------



## Andreas.blub (13. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Richtung der Kraft in Linkage anschaut, dann ist offensichtlich, dass der Schlitz nach vorne oder hinten zeigen muss. Ansonsten wird die Schraubverbindung in Betrieb noch mal deutlich höher belastet!
> 
> Also noch mal ran ans Zeichenbrett...



Reine Frage aus Interesse (habe noch nie einen Rahmen konstruiert und befinde mich noch am Anfang meiner Maschbau Karriere  ):

Eigentlich ist doch Schraube + Querkraft nicht gerade die beste Kombi? Was ja der Fall wäre, wenn der Schlitz vorne oder hinten liegt (wenn ich das Linkage Bildchen richtig verstehe). Ich könnte mir noch vorstellen, dass, wenn der Schlitz in Richtung Vorderrad liegt, man argumentieren kann, dass der Kraftfluss durch die Achse in den Rahmen geht. Ist es da nicht sinnvoller die Schraube in Kraftrichtung zu legen und einfach entsprechen zu dimensionieren? Oder solls eine Schraube mit Schaft werden, welcher dann die Querkraft aufnimmt (die genaue Bezeichnung dieser Schrauben ist mir gerade entfallen ).

Wäre stark, wenn du mir das mal nahe legen könntest. Rein aus Interesse und ohne jegliche Kritik zu äußern, da ich eigentlich keine Ahnung habe


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2015)

Die Schraube bekommt bei einem (mehr oder minder) horizontal ausgerichtetem Schlitz ja keine Querkräfte/Scherung ab... sie muss nur die Vorspannung aufrecht erhalten.
Bei einem in Kraftrichung ausgerichteten Schlitz muss die Schraube einen Teil der Kraft zusätzlich tragen (zwar in der Längsachse, wie bei einer Schraube vorgesehen... aber wenn mans vermeiden kann, umso besser).

EDIT... zum besseren Verständnis: Querkräfte müsste die Schraube ja nur aufnehmen, wenn sich Durchgangsbohrung und Gewinde in größerem Maße zueinander verschieben wollten. Wenn das passiert ist das Yoke kaputt 

EDIT 2: Je länger ich davor sitze, desto mehr bin ich der Meinung, dass die letzte Variante den besten Kompromiss darstellt. Den Schlitz könnte man noch nach vorne legen (um das Material im hochbelasteten hinteren Bereich nicht zu schwächen). Und aus der Passung links könnte man einen Konus/Kegel machen... vielleicht ist das weniger Toleranzempfindlich und einfacher zu fertigen... da muss ich mich selber noch mal einlesen.


----------



## Andreas.blub (13. Februar 2015)

Also die Argumentation, dass der Kraftfluss durch die Klemmung nicht an der Schraube ankommt. Alles klar 
Wieder was gelernt!
Besten Dank


----------



## foreigner (13. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Richtung der Kraft in Linkage anschaut, dann ist offensichtlich, dass der Schlitz nach vorne oder hinten zeigen muss. Ansonsten wird die Schraubverbindung in Betrieb noch mal deutlich höher belastet!
> 
> Also noch mal ran ans Zeichenbrett...



Also ich denke da genau das Gegenteil: Der Schlitz unten wäre bei der Krafteinleitung doch am besten. Im anderen Fall kommt das ganze als Querkraft auf den Schlitz und die Verschraubung, das ist doch eigentlich schlechter. So bekommt die Schraube zwar eine größere und auch wechselnde Belastung, allerdings wird die Schraube bei den Anzugsmomenten die wir wahrscheinlich verwenden ja eh sehr gering belastet, so dass das was da drauf kommt, der Schraube wohl kaum was macht.
Ist eher eine Entscheidung was jetzt schlechter ist, aber so eindeutig besser vorne den Schlitz zu machen, finde ich es definitiv nicht.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich könnte ich das Yoke im entsprechenden Bereich etwas dicker machen, aber irgendwie sind mir die Quergewindebolzen sympathischer.


Mir auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (13. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also ich denke da genau das Gegenteil: Der Schlitz unten wäre bei der Krafteinleitung doch am besten. Im anderen Fall kommt das ganze als Querkraft auf den Schlitz und die Verschraubung, das ist doch eigentlich schlechter. So bekommt die Schraube zwar eine größere und auch wechselnde Belastung, allerdings wird die Schraube bei den Anzugsmomenten die wir wahrscheinlich verwenden ja eh sehr gering belastet, so dass das was da drauf kommt, der Schraube wohl kaum was macht.
> Ist eher eine Entscheidung was jetzt schlechter ist, aber so eindeutig besser vorne den Schlitz zu machen, finde ich es definitiv nicht.



Noch einer mit meinem Gedanken 

Glück gehabt 

Notfalls: Ab damit ins FEM und gucken wie viel Querkraft bei geklemmter Achse noch an der Schraube angreift. Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also ich denke da genau das Gegenteil: Der Schlitz unten wäre bei der Krafteinleitung doch am besten. Im anderen Fall kommt das ganze als Querkraft auf den Schlitz und die Verschraubung, das ist doch eigentlich schlechter. So bekommt die Schraube zwar eine größere und auch wechselnde Belastung, allerdings wird die Schraube bei den Anzugsmomenten die wir wahrscheinlich verwenden ja eh sehr gering belastet, so dass das was da drauf kommt, der Schraube wohl kaum was macht.
> Ist eher eine Entscheidung was jetzt schlechter ist, aber so eindeutig besser vorne den Schlitz zu machen, finde ich es definitiv nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



siehe mein letzter Post (hab noch mal editiert)


----------



## Andreas.blub (13. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> siehe mein letzter Post (hab noch mal editiert)



Ist irgendwie auch klar. Solange sich die Ober- und Unterseite vom Schlitz nicht relativ zueinander verschieben sieht die Schraube keine Querkraft.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Notfalls: Ab damit ins FEM und gucken wie viel Querkraft bei geklemmter Achse noch an der Schraube angreift. Freiwillige vor!



Die Durchgangsbohrung wird 1-2 zehntel Übermaß bekommen... die beiden Seiten des Schlitzes werden sich niemals so weit zueinander bewegen können...


----------



## Andreas.blub (13. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Durchgangsbohrung wird 1-2 zehntel Übermaß bekommen... die beiden Seiten des Schlitzes werden sich niemals so weit zueinander bewegen können...



Ich bin überzeugt


----------



## foreigner (13. Februar 2015)

Mh, ja da ist natürlich was dran. Hat der Stefan wohl recht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mh, ja da ist natürlich was dran. Hat der Stefan wohl recht.


Soll ja gelegentlich auch mal vorkommen


----------



## foreigner (14. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Soll ja gelegentlich auch mal vorkommen


Man darf ja auch nicht zu sehr loben, sonst wirst du noch übermütig.


----------



## christian_1975 (15. Februar 2015)

Wieso macht Ihr es nicht wie bei Nicolai? Der hatte das Problem doch schon vor Jahren mit seinen IGUS-scheiben,...


In der durchgängig hohlgebohrten Achse könnte doch auf einer Seite ein Anschlag sein, dass die Achse sich gegen das Yoke abstützen kann.

Gerne kann hier ein Inbuskopf eingeschlagen werden zum gegenhalten.

Auf der anderen Seite ist dann ein Gewinde in der Achse recht tief eingeschnitten. An dieser Seite kann dann eine Befestigungsschraube sitzen ( z.B. Senkkopf + Rosette, beides DIN-Teile ) . in der Hohlgebohrten Achse sitzt dazu noch eine Madenschraube. 
		Diese wird dann von der anderen Seite mit einem langen Inbus gegen die Befestigungsschraube gekontert. Dann kann das	
		Schrägkugellager eingestellt werden und mit der Madenschraube arretiert werden.

==> Wenn es da keine patentrechtlichen Probleme gibt, halte ich das für die sauberste Lösung. Dann man spart eine Menge Fertigungsaufwand 
		am Yoke+Achse  und unnötige Bohrungen sowieso,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (15. Februar 2015)

christian_1975 schrieb:


> Wieso macht Ihr es nicht wie bei Nicolai? Der hatte das Problem doch schon vor Jahren mit seinen IGUS-scheiben,...
> 
> 
> In der durchgängig hohlgebohrten Achse könnte doch auf einer Seite ein Anschlag sein, dass die Achse sich gegen das Yoke abstützen kann.
> ...



Du meinst diese Lösung? 




 
Wir kriegen halt die Lager nicht in die Schwinge, weil die bei uns zwei Nummern größer sind. Dazu ist die Klemmung mit Madenschrauben nur ausreichend, wenn eh schon eine Presspassung besteht; bei der gezeigten Lösung Bedarf es deshalb eines Austreib-Dorns und viel Hammer-Einsatz; alles ok, aber wenn es ohne gehen würde, wäre das schön. Oder meinst Du eine andere Lösung bei N?


----------



## ONE78 (15. Februar 2015)

Das nenne ich doch mal eine vernüftige handskizze!


----------



## christian_1975 (15. Februar 2015)

So ähnlich! Nicht genau das Gleiche! Nur das Prinzip der Achse. Die Igus-Scheiben und die Nadelhülse bitte nicht! 

Die Lager und alles kann ja verbleiben wie es ist mit den Schrägkugellagern in eurem bestehenden Design.

Mir gefällt nur das Prinzip der Achsklemmung und Lagereinstellung nicht, wie Ihr es heute plant. Ich denke das es für eine Einstellung und Arretierung der Lager ein zu hoher Aufwand ist. Ausserdem stellt es mir die Nackenhaare auf bei der Klemmung im Frästeil..... 

Wenn man die Achse aus Aluminium als Drehteil ausführt und nicht wie bei Nicolai aus Edelstahl, kann ein Großteil der obigen Lösung ja einfach in die Achse verlagert werden ( wir haben ja hier keine Nadelhülsen, die eine robuste Rotationsfläche brauchen):

Teil 2 + 4 ergibt die Achse als hohlgebohrte Achse. In Teil2 wäre dann der Inbuskopf.

Teil1 ist besagte Arretierungsschraube/Madenschraube
Teil 8 wären die Senkschraube + Rosette
Die Idee der Achse habe ich so bei meinem Rad auch umgesetzt....funktioniert seit 3 Jahren. Ihr könnt das gerne verwenden.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Februar 2015)

Aber dann schwimmt doch das yoke auf der achse, wenns nicht verspannt wird???


----------



## christian_1975 (15. Februar 2015)

Kommt immer auf die Vorspanung an,...
Ich hatte in meinem Rad am Anfang auch Schrägkugellager drin. Die dann aber wieder entfernt, da es immer zu nachträglichen Setzungen kommt. Dann ist der Verband wieder lose und muss am Anfang nachgestellt werden, wenn das Rad neu ist. 

Bei einem Schrägkugellager teilt sich die Kraftkomponente vom Hinterrad auf in eine axiale Komponente und eine radiale Last analog der Lagerwinkel. Dies entfällt beim Rillenkugellager ja, wo es eigentlich hauptsächlich nur die radiale Belastung gibt.

Wenn es sich dann mal gesetzt hat, wackelt auch nix. Ich habe dann trotzdem auf Rillenkugellager umgestellt und zwischen die Lager eine Spannhülse gesetzt, was dann richtig schön angezogen werden kann. Das stabilisiert das Yoke ungemein, und seither ist Ruhe.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe es scheinbar einfach nicht. Haste mal nen skizze?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_1975 (15. Februar 2015)

Hast Du das PDF geöffnet?
Da sieht man ja die Achse. Jetzt denk Dir noch die Schraube dazu und eine Madenschraube rein. Dann haste das gleiche Prinzip wie beim N ausser das es integriert ist,...


----------



## ONE78 (15. Februar 2015)

Ähn nee, sorry ich schau mal...

jetzte, aber das hilft nicht viel! Erstens verspanne ich das yoke beim lager einstellen und ohne klemmung vom yoke auf der achse schwimmt das eben auf jener...!


----------



## christian_1975 (15. Februar 2015)

Wo soll das Yoke denn hin? Die Achse hat h6 und die Bohrung im Yoke M7. Ergibt also eine leichte Presspassung.
Und seitlich ist es arretiert durch die Vorspannung der Achse/ Verschraubung und der Lager.
Beim Canyon Torque ist das auch nicht viel anders gelöst.

Was bis geplant ist, klemmt das Yoke ja auch nur eine Seite der Achse fest.
Es müsste doch nur auf der rechten Seite die Mutter ein Teil der Achse sein und sich aussen überdecken mit dem Yoke wie auf der linken Seite!
Dann kann die Verschraubung im Yoke komplett entfallen.
Auf der Linken Seite das Gewinde tiefer geschnitten (und ohne den Absatz, der sich am Yoke abstützt)für die Madenschraube:


----------



## christian_1975 (15. Februar 2015)

P.S. : die Lagersitze sind noch 'roh' gezeichnet, ,...da ist noch Übermaterial zum ausspindeln drauf in meinem Screenshot,...


----------



## frankenstein (16. Februar 2015)

christian_1975 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360239 Wo soll das Yoke denn hin? Die Achse hat h6 und die Bohrung im Yoke M7. Ergibt also eine leichte Presspassung.
> Und seitlich ist es arretiert durch die Vorspannung der Achse/ Verschraubung und der Lager.
> Beim Canyon Torque ist das auch nicht viel anders gelöst.
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch für die Lösung von christian_1975. Es ist ein bewährtes System was funktioniert und einfach ist und dazu auch Kosten sparen würde!
Ich selbst fahre ein Cannondale RZ 140 X. Dabei handelt es sich um einen abgestützten Eingelenker, wobei die Sitzstreben nicht wirklich zur Seitensteifigkeit beitragen. Der Hauptteil kommt über die Kettenstreben mit Yoke. Auch hier ist die Lagerung mit einem ähnlichen Bolzen gelöst. Die Verspannung kommt über die Mutter, gegen gehalten wird über einen Innensechskant auf der Bolzenanschlagseite.
Das System fahre ich auch schon viele Jahre im groben Gelände. Das hält und da wackelt nix!!!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Februar 2015)

Servus,

ich habe mittlerweile eine neue Version gemacht... Updates folgen nachher. Es wird zwar mit Sicherheit wieder jemand Grund zur Beschwerde finden, aber ich finde die Lösung super  Einen Tod muss man in der Technik eh immer sterben!


----------



## frankenstein (16. Februar 2015)

Na da bin ich ja gespannt  
(Bitte keine wilde Lagerklemmung im Frästeil) 

PS: Eine kleine Ergänzung.


----------



## frankenstein (16. Februar 2015)

Das System gab's übrigens auch schon im Prophet und Gemini und da hat es ja auch gehalten


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Februar 2015)

Soooooo...










Eigentlich hat mir die allererste Version (Funktionsmuster) des Lageraufbaus mit am besten gefallen. Allerdings fand ich den Einwand mit dem nur leicht vorgespannten Gewinde durchaus berechtigt.
Deswegen ist die finale Version eine Mischung aus der letzten vorgestellten und der vom Funktionsmuster. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich noch sehr viel Zeit mit einer doppelten Klemmung verplempert, aber auf der rechten Seite lässt sich das nur sehr schlecht unter bringen.

Features:
+ Ein riesiges M20x1.5 Gewinde auf der rechten Seite stellt eine fette & steife Verbindung zwischen Achse und Yoke her. Festziehen, vergessen.
+ Die Anzahl der Bauteile hält sich in Grenzen.
+ Die Vorspannung funktioniert nach wie vor ohne Verspannen des Yokes.
+ Durch das einteilige, steife Yoke und die fette Verbindung auf der rechten Seite, habe ich es gewagt die Klemmung links auf M5 zu reduzieren (die Axialkräfte werden ja problemlos durch das Gewinde aufgefangen und wegen dem steifen Yoke muss die Klemmung eigentlich nur noch die Achse mit Vorpanneinheit klemmen).
+ Keine Passung mehr auf der rechten Seite!
+ Einstellbar ohne die Kurbel runter zu machen

- Gewinde im Yoke. Das lass ich aber nicht wirklich als Nachteil durch gehen... wer ein M20x1.5 kaputt bekommt hat es nicht besser verdient. Hatte auch mit kleineren Gewinden bisher keine Probleme mit kaputten Gewinden (kann mich an keine einzige Rekla diezbezüglich erinnern).
- Doppelklemmung links (dadurch, dass der Schlitz jetzt offen ist erwarte ich hier aber keine Probleme).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Februar 2015)

@frankenstein 
Nur sitzen in allen deinen Beispielen die Lager in der Kettenstrebe und nicht im Yoke. Und genau dafür ist bei uns kein ausreichender Bauraum vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (16. Februar 2015)

Find ich ziemlich toll, nur warum muss da ne Tonnenmutter rein?
Wär das nicht genauso haltbar und tauglich mit nem Gewinde im Alu?
Ein Teil weniger ohne Funktionseinbussen?


----------



## frankenstein (16. Februar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @frankenstein
> Nur sitzen in allen deinen Beispielen die Lager in der Kettenstrebe und nicht im Yoke. Und genau dafür ist bei uns kein ausreichender Bauraum vorhanden



Yo, das lasse ich gelten!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Find ich ziemlich toll, nur warum muss da ne Tonnenmutter rein?
> Wär das nicht genauso haltbar und tauglich mit nem Gewinde im Alu?
> Ein Teil weniger ohne Funktionseinbussen?



Evtl. könnten wir hier eine Ensat-Buchse oder ähnliches verwenden... aber bei einem kleinen M5-Gewinde möchte ich nicht direkt ins Alu gehen... das ist nicht DAU-sicher


----------



## frankenstein (16. Februar 2015)

Diese Lösung finde ich auch gut! Für die Doppelklemmung (trotz geschlitzter Spannhülse) muss aber die Toleranzkette
sehr eng ausfallen, oder? Sonst greift die Klemmungen nicht mehr über den Umfang sondern nur noch linienartig. und das bedeutet
dann Ausklappern. Nicht?


----------



## christian_1975 (16. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, wollt Ihr doch mit der Schraube im Yoke und der Klenmmhülse auch nur das eingestellte Lagerspiel fixieren.
Was spricht denn gegen die Lösung mit der Madenschraube und einer Überdeckung der Mutter mit dem Yoke a' la Nicolai? Dann spart man nochmals:

1 Schraube
1 Gewindeeinsatz im Yoke

1 Klemmhülse
Den Schrägkugellagern ist es doch egal wie das Spiel eingestellt und arretiert wird. Ich sehe nicht die Notwendigkeit des Gewindes auf der rechten Schwingenseite, schadet aber sicher auch nix,... kostet halt alles Geld was man wo anders ausgeben kann.


----------



## slowbeat (16. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Evtl. könnten wir hier eine Ensat-Buchse oder ähnliches verwenden... aber bei einem kleinen M5-Gewinde möchte ich nicht direkt ins Alu gehen... das ist nicht DAU-sicher


Ok, bei M5 versteh ich das 
Ob Ensat oder Tonnenmutter ist dann auch egal, kommt dann echt nur auf Aufwand und Preis pro Stück an.


----------



## ONE78 (16. Februar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark die klemmung links muss sehrwohl axial kräfte übertragen, das gewinde rechts stützt sich ja nur auf einem schrägkugellager ab. Mir gefiel die letzte klemmung optisch besser und ob die schlitzklemmung jetzt technisch besser ist ???

@christian_1975 ohne die hülse wird das yoke beim lagerspiel einstellen verspannt, kann man zwar mit passscheiben entschärfen, ist aber fummelig...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark die klemmung links muss sehrwohl axial kräfte übertragen, das gewinde rechts stützt sich ja nur auf einem schrägkugellager ab. Mir gefiel die letzte klemmung optisch besser und ob die schlitzklemmung jetzt technisch besser ist ???
> 
> @christian_1975 ohne die hülse wird das yoke beim lagerspiel einstellen verspannt, kann man zwar mit passscheiben entschärfen, ist aber fummelig...



verdammt... da hat wieder mal die Betriebsblindheit zugeschlagen. Also doch M6 Klemmung wie beim Funktionsmuster (da funzt es ja einwandfrei)!


----------



## ONE78 (17. Februar 2015)

Hust... naja ich hab aber auch die schraube mit hülse nicht auf plan gehabt, ist ja schon spät.
die m6 wären mir trotzdem deutlich sympathischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (17. Februar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark : Keine Einwände. Bitte so machen. Bisher mit Abstand die beste Lösung aus meiner Sicht.
Gut einstellbar, sehr einfach in Montage/Demontage, sehr haltbar, gute Kraftübertragungen, da habe ich nichts zu meckern. M6 ist natürlich zu favorisieren.


----------



## nuts (17. Februar 2015)

Finde es auch eine sehr schicke Lösung. Aktuell nehmen wir Vorschläge für die Verbindung von linker und rechter Hinterbauhälfte über dem Yoke an, das ist auch nicht so ganz einfach, da eine elegante und funktionelle Lösung zu finden, die auch noch einfach herzustellen ist.

Im Idealfall würden wir links und rechts jeweils ein Rohr direkt von Hauptdrehpunkt zu oberem Drehpunkt verbauen, spannend ist dann nur, wie diese beiden Rohre noch verbunden werden. Ich mache dazu mal einen neuen Thread auf.


HIER könnt ihr über die Hinterbauverstrebung diskutieren


----------



## veraono (17. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Soooooo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde die Lösung auch gut und dazu noch verhältnismäßig simpel im Vergleich zu dem was sonst noch so auf dem Brett war.
Gefällt mir wesentlich besser als der letzte Entwurf mit der Klemmung im Yoke und der Passung.


----------



## christian_1975 (17. Februar 2015)

Passt bedeutend besser. Das wird bestimmt ganz schön steif.


----------



## coastalwolf (17. Februar 2015)

Endlich geht´s hier mal wieder voran. Sieht gut aus


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Februar 2015)

Habe die Klemmung noch auf M6 geändert... zusätzlich ist das Teil noch etwas verdreht, das sieht schöner aus und bietet oben mehr Platz, um eine Verstrebung zur verschweißen:



Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Im neuen Thread geht es jetzt weiter... die HInterbau-Verstrebung ist echt kniffelig. Für konkrete Hilfe wären wir mega dankbar. Der Stefnus und ich drehen uns ein bissl im Kreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Februar 2015)

Noch ein kleines Update:

Ich habe noch ein neues Ausfallende passend zu den vorhandenen Alutech Kettenstreben gemacht... das Teil hat gerade mal 42gr und ist damit ein gutes drittel leichter als die "Design-Variante". Und gut aussehen tut das Ding trotzdem


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Februar 2015)

gut so stefan.

setz die schraube noch näher ran und diese einlegemutter/tonnenmutter etwas weiter runter, dann hast du mehr fleisch zum schlitz hin, und kannst die schraube wirklich auf kontakt zur hülse setzen. umso weiter innen die schraube desto niedriger die "Kesselspannung"

die Formel dafür ist

				   Druck(radial) x Innendurchmesser
Spannung = --------------------------------------
				   2 x Wandstärke

umso größer der Innendurchmesser desto größer die Spannung bei gleichem Druck.

also ist euch eh klar - nur für alle nochmal zum nachlesen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Februar 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> gut so stefan.
> 
> setz die schraube noch näher ran und diese einlegemutter/tonnenmutter etwas weiter runter, dann hast du mehr fleisch zum schlitz hin, und kannst die schraube wirklich auf kontakt zur hülse setzen. umso weiter innen die schraube desto niedriger die "Kesselspannung"
> 
> ...



Das habe ich natürlich alles berechnet...  

Hier noch mal die Klemmung so nah wie möglich an die Achse gerückt:


----------



## veraono (17. Februar 2015)

Ist doch ziemlich äh...
Fancy

Jetzt noch ein kleiner Plastikchip in den Klemmschlitz , dann ist das Ganze auch noch 100% Idiot-Proof


----------



## Loewe79 (17. Februar 2015)

Ich würde es harmonischer finden wenn der Yoke die Lagerung komplett abdeckt. Sollte mehr auf die Waage bringen, klar. War nur so, rein optisch gedacht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Februar 2015)

Achso... ganz vergessen:

Die oberen Lager habe ich von 61800 2RS auf 61900 2RS geändert... da sollten wir jetzt auch bullet-proof sein!


----------



## Kharne (18. Februar 2015)

Neuer Thread? Wo? 

PS: Was soll das Fancy Schaltauge kosten? Wäre cool, wenn man den Preis hier auf 15€ drücken könnte


----------



## frankenstein (18. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön! Jetzt geht's vorwärts


----------



## scottfreakx (25. Februar 2015)

jetz muss ich mal ganz deppert fragen..warum werden die Lager immer in den hauptrahmen verpflanzt sodann man sie nimma halbwegs einfach ausgepresst bekommt? hier sin jetz sprengringe verbaut, gut..nutz aber nix weil man meines erachtens trotzdem nicht an den außenring des lagers kommt ums rauszukloppen..


----------



## Eklk (25. Februar 2015)

frankenstein schrieb:


> Das System gab's übrigens auch schon im Prophet und Gemini und da hat es ja auch gehalten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360759
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360761


Mir gefällt das am besten! Warum ?
Wenig Teile, Lager vorgespannt und am wichtigsten der Lager Wechsel ist einfach.
Wie soll man den die beiden Lager raus bekommen wen die nebeneinander stehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (25. Februar 2015)

@scottfreakx :
Hätte auf der Antriebsseite zu breit gebaut. Das war so die allgemeine Begründung. Schuld ist halt, dass auch zwei Kettenblätter gehen sollen.
Allerdings sehe ich die Problematik auch nicht so ganz. Rauskloppen kann ich die auch auf der Fläche oder Innenring. Ist dann im Eimer, aber warum soll ich das Lager raus holen, wenn es nicht eh schon im Eimer ist? Einpressen geht dann wunderbar.


----------



## Eklk (25. Februar 2015)

Hier noch in 3D, mal zum nachdenken.


----------



## scottfreakx (25. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @scottfreakx :
> Hätte auf der Antriebsseite zu breit gebaut. Das war so die allgemeine Begründung. Schuld ist halt, dass auch zwei Kettenblätter gehen sollen.
> Allerdings sehe ich die Problematik auch nicht so ganz. Rauskloppen kann ich die auch auf der Fläche oder Innenring. Ist dann im Eimer, aber warum soll ich das Lager raus holen, wenn es nicht eh schon im Eimer ist? Einpressen geht dann wunderbar.



klar, einpressen is meinstens schön..rauswärsts hau ich aber ungern auf nem unverpressten ring rum..mag unwarscheinlich sein aber ich hab keine Lust dass mir am ende ein außenring in rahmen klemmt an den ich dummerweise ums verrecken nicht mehr rankomm..da kann man dann nämlich auch gleich die sprengringe durch feste borde ersetzen..die bekomm ich nämlich auch nichtmehr raus wenn die lager erstmal drin sin 

btw schaffens andre ja sogar bei 3-fach die lager sinnvoll zu platzieren..mich hat das im übringen beim ICB 1 schon gestört, daher wollte ich das jetz nochmal zur sprache bringen, auch wenn sich da vermutlich nix mehr ändert..hab den fred erst heute entdeckt


----------



## RedSKull (25. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @scottfreakx :
> Hätte auf der Antriebsseite zu breit gebaut. Das war so die allgemeine Begründung. Schuld ist halt, dass auch zwei Kettenblätter gehen sollen.
> Allerdings sehe ich die Problematik auch nicht so ganz. Rauskloppen kann ich die auch auf der Fläche oder Innenring. Ist dann im Eimer, aber warum soll ich das Lager raus holen, wenn es nicht eh schon im Eimer ist? Einpressen geht dann wunderbar.



Schrägkugellager über den Innenring rauskloppen bei O Anordnung? Glaube da bewegt sich nur der Innenring.
Am Schlitz des Sicherungsrings sollte man an den Aussenring der Lager rankommen.
Sobald eine Seite raus ist, wirds einfach, da sich die Sicherungsringe entfernen lassen.


----------



## foreigner (25. Februar 2015)

Jo stimmt, wir haben ja Schrägkugellager. Da wird´s ja eh viel einfacher.


----------



## scottfreakx (26. Februar 2015)

Ironie..?

is halt immer die frage nachm innendurchmesser bzw lagerabstand wie toll ma da an den außenring kommt..und dann bei raustreiben schön auf der passungsfläche rumdengelt


----------



## django013 (26. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die oberen Lager habe ich von 61800 2RS auf 61900 2RS geändert...



... 



foreigner schrieb:


> Jo stimmt, wir haben ja Schrägkugellager. Da wird´s ja eh viel einfacher.



Nur zur Info: die Type 61900-2RS ist ein "normales" Rillenlager und kein Schrägkugellager.
Ein Lager verträgt ca. 120kg statisch bzw. 270kg dynamisch in axialer (vertikaler) Richtung. Quer verträgt ein Rillenlager ca. 10% der Axiallast.
Da zwei Lager verbaut sind, können die Belastungswerte verdoppelt werden.


----------



## Fury (26. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die betonung liegt auf oberem lager! schrägkugellager sind im hauptlager!


----------



## django013 (26. Februar 2015)

Yo, bei 3 Ebenen kann oberes Lager auch ganz oben bedeuten.
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

